# Archery Shops That Rock!



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, I have been participant in a thread to dogging a certain archery shop,
and it was pointed out that there are alot of negative shop threads so I wanted to put up this thread so we could give a shameless plug to our shop of choice, and maybe educate some on the shops in their area that they don't know about.
ONLY POSITIVE COMMENTS PLEASE! I'll start, I use Town Hall Archery in Belleville, about 4omin drive from Jeff County, MO, but well worth the trip. They have a Techno-Hunt System and they are spot-on with their work and if you have probs later they will fix w/o a question. Go over and see Roger, Jim and the fellas, great guys.


----------



## ruchak (Apr 14, 2006)

Bay Country Archery in Pasadena,MD. The owner Mike Benton is a nice guy who will take his time setting up your rig, even if you are new and bring in a bow he didn't sell you(unlike other bowshops in the area). After Mike has tuned my bow I have always been satisfied. Also Mike never "pushes" merchandise on you. This is a first class shop with a first class owner. If you live in southern MD; I recommend either Bay Pro Shop in Dunkirk or Jim Crowley in Huntington. Bay Pro Shop has done good work on my bows when I lived in that area, Jim Crowley is an abrasive person who will try and push your buttons( all done in fun), but the man can tune a bow. My second shot after a visit to Crowley's resulted in a "Robin Hood" (1 arrow up the rear of another) at 40 yards.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Wales Archery Specialists..... the best dealer in the UK by a long way:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

Trail & Arrow archery Winchester OH, Husband and wife run awsome people. Just last night they stayed open well past close so my buddie could get out thier to purchase a blind they would have had no problem selling. If your ever in this area stop and see George and Emma thier top notch. Just don't challange Emma on the range without your A game.


----------



## DrJAG2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Tall Tales in Sugar Grove, PA. I live in VA but take my bow any time I go to the in-laws so Tall Tales can work on it (if needed).


----------



## Coues Sniper (Feb 20, 2007)

Desert Outdoor Sports in Las Vegas. Super nice guy who's fair and honest, and never charges for labor or shooting time. And he definitely knows his way around a bow. Best shop in town by a long ways. :darkbeer:


----------



## Greg M (Feb 7, 2007)

This will come as no surprise to most of you, but for me its Lancaster and Keystone. I live in Australia and buy everything on line, so I need a web site that has a huge variety for me to look through. Jim from lancaster and Jon from Keystone give me excellent service. Huge variety, just about always in stock and I get delivery much faster than any shops in Australia can give me. I've stopped wasting my time looking here. Well done guys...:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## MartinMan18 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ultimate Outdoors in Plum, PA Went in to buy a fletching Jig and singed up for the techno hunt league and now i have a new Guardian. All I can say is wow these guys (Tim & Jason) are great they have built custom strings for me and all. Tuned my bow in 2 shots, I will never vistit another shop as long as I live.


----------



## Oldschool (Jan 20, 2005)

I would have to say in my neck of the Woods it would be Bobs Gun & Archery in Webster MA. I shoot a Matthews SB and I love the bow but could not get any consistent groups with it, he was the only one that got it straightened out. He built new strings and tuned the bow and now I can shoot my knocks off  What shocked me the most about Bob he doesn't sell Matthews and treated me like I was one of his best customers. And the spent 2 hours of his own time showing me how to hold and shoot the bow correctly at no charge. My next bow will be a Bowtech and it will be bought from him.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Country Archery in Casey, Illinois and Gercones Archery in Blue Springs, Mo.. These are 2 great guys that do a great job. :thumbs_up


----------



## JanBo (Mar 28, 2007)

Wilde Arrow in Layton Utah. Me and and my wife are just getting started in archery, and these guy's have been awsome with helping us with our bows and getting started
Bo


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Corner Archery in Glendale Arizona rocks!

Ask for Rhonda and tell her Eric sent you.

(623) 842-DEER


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

*Good Thread.*

BIG SKY ARCHERY, Belgrade MT. I 'm happy to promote them . I have said before ,they are the only REAL Proshop around here. :darkbeer:


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

*Memphis Tennessee*

Everything Archery in Memphis Tennessee is a great shop. Ty Davis is the owner. He and his wife Gail are great people. This is the place for first rate service, excellent bow work and sound advice. There is an indoor range (20 yards). He runs an archery program for kids on Mondays and an indoor league on Thursdays (except during hunting season).

Highest recommendation!
:wav: :wav: 

5454 Pleasant View Rd
Memphis, TN 38134
(901) 377-1113

http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=...414794237120300085&sa=X&oi=local&ct=authority


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Sierra Mtn Archery - Orangevale/Sacramento*

Both Robert (Shop owner!) and Jim do a great job, excellent customer service and knowledge of equipment that comes through the door...:cocktail: 

http://www.sierramountainarchery.com/


----------



## mva5142 (Jun 16, 2006)

BowZone archery in Spring, tx is the best. Great service, friendly guys and lots of knowledge. As long as I live in Houston, I will continue to drive past several shops to get to this one. Ask for Richard, he is like a magician.


----------



## Marius (Aug 9, 2006)

Big 5 archery Bloemfontein RSA. The good guy there is DJ Olivier


----------



## bigdog02 (Jul 11, 2006)

Big 4 Outdoors in Huntingdon, PA - Travis is a heckuva guy and is really helpful. Always willing to help out if he can.

Freedom Archery in Duncansville, PA - Barry and Charlene (spelling?) are great people and have worked on both my bows and my wife's bow. They are very friendly and go over the top to help people out when they can.

Keystone Country Store in Fort Loudon, PA - Aside from their excellent online service, if you go into the store the service is even better! They are great people and really know what they are talking about. The archery section is not as big as some sporting goods stores, but it is jam packed with items and the proshop guys there are awesome.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pat's Archery in Okmulgee, OK. Always feel welcome when I went in there... Even though it's generally always busy, you never feel rushed.. Excellent selection and service too.. :thumbs_up

My only complaint is I live too far from the shop so I can't drop in very often..


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

Catskill Forest Sports in Glenford NY.....ONLY shop in the area that I would let touch any of my stuff......Kevin is the MAN and knows his stuff.....


----------



## crazy horse (Nov 4, 2002)

This is the kind of thread that does "ROCK".
Lets spread the word and work of the great Archery PRO Shops that are out there. Maybe we can generate some business for all of these great stores.


----------



## tagcavr (Feb 28, 2007)

Wiley's Outdoor Sports in Huntsville, Alabama - Ronnie and the guys and gals in the archery shop are absolutely outstanding. Wiley's has been around since the 1960's and they are still going strong, despite the recent influx of big box stores into the area such as Gander Mountain and Dick's.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

*All Seasons Archery*

I'll put in a plug for All Seasons Archery in Watervliet, MI (that's down in the SW corner of Michigan).

They carry Hoyt and Mathews, are EXTREMELY knowledgeable on all things archery, are big supporters of target archery, will help out archers from beginner to highly experienced, have great service etc.

Vern and Chad run the day to day operations and you won't find two better guys in this line of work. Both of them, as well as some of the regulars who shoot down there, have help me make immense improvements in my shooting and tuning abilities over the years since I started shooting there (although I still have more to learn!).

If you are in SW Michigan you should get over there. They'll not only set you up with top of the line equipment but they'll also help you shoot it and tune it better.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

This is a great thread. Good idea *BukWild*.

This idea is sooooo good that the moderators might consider a *Pro Shop Review Form*. Members could list a shop, and others could post comments (honest comments - no bashing), with the listing ordered by state. The entry could include the bow and tackle companies sold, whether there is a range, etc. That would really be "Archers Helping Archers!" Anyone agree?


----------



## gator (Aug 11, 2003)

Oklahoma Archery in Oklahoma City. Mark is a WEALTH of information.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Flying Arrow Sports II - East Greenbush NY. The only Pro shop I know of that is truly run by a Pro! Great service, top of the line gear, awesome range. :darkbeer:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

crazy horse said:


> This is the kind of thread that does "ROCK".
> Lets spread the word and work of the great Archery PRO Shops that are out there. Maybe we can generate some business for all of these great stores.



OK, I'll throw one out...Crazy Horse Archery in Campbellsville, KY.....Alot of shops around here but most are ran by guys that dont know half of what they think they know or they have a very bad attitude towards customers that they dont know personaly...Not so with Shawn @ Crazy Horse, he'll help anybody that walks in the shop out with any problems and does go out of his way to be cool with people...And if they are female he really makes a point of helping them out, lol...He's also very involved with the local school's archery program and lets them use his indoor range when the kids want to shoot and he's involved with all the local kids day programs. He does like to bust my balls cause I switch bow brands more than he changes underware, but other than that he's a good dude. As far as shops in KY goes, Crazy Horse is tops on my list...I have a few shops alot closer to me now than Crazy Horse but I still go to Shawn when I need something. He builds some dang nice strings too.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*I've got Rush rocking at this very moment.*


:band:


----------



## jlwdvm (Oct 3, 2005)

EZlivin' in Milan, IL. No BS, great service, best prices around and they sell Bowtech.


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Twelve Ring Archery in Athens Alabama would be my first choice. Heath Clark is an archery tech that is careful with your bow and really does a first class job. He is not afraid to share advice and most of his special order prices are about what you would pay at Lancaster Archery Supply only without the shipping fee. 

He owns the shop and it is not a chain or a sporting goods store. His main focus is archery. I don't know of anyone who ever had a bad thing to say about him, maybe because he is a likeable guy.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

HC Archery said:


> *I've got Rush rocking at this very moment.*
> 
> 
> :band:


snakes and arrows!!!!!! goin to see em live.....i hope...... i hope you mean the band

:band: :RockOn:

my shameless ploy goes to the archers nook, ive been working and shooting in there for over 5 years and its been a pleasure to be ablle to work and shop at a good place


----------



## briarjumper12 (May 1, 2006)

*Bluegrass Outdoor World* In Williamsburg, KY


----------



## ijimmy (Jul 2, 2002)

Archery Sports Authority , in Okeechobee Florida , Troy is "good people" . We have plenty of wankers surrounding us , My archer freak neighbors will know what I mean


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

Backwater Sports in Merril, WI. it is a great shop with very knowledgeable guys. they will help ya out with anything. even though i work at gander mountain in the archery dept., i still go there


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

A1 Archery in Hudson Wisconsin. Dan, Paul and crew run a great shop. Dan has helped me out a ton and always charges a fair price for the stuff he sells. Great shop to deal with.

Passthrough


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Neil's Archery Pro Shop in Endicott, NY. Sales, Service, Indoor range and 10 NFAA Level II certified instructors on staff.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

Colvin's archery
Straughn Indiana

good family place


----------



## outdoorsman91 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Archery Outfitters Mohnton PA*

Glenn is one of the good guys! Small shop but we can AND WILL get you fixed up right. He knows what he is doing and does it well. Would love to see his business grow to open up some shooting opportunities! Best of all, he knows what it takes to make a customer come to him for life. I will actually have him order stuff that I could drive to Cabels for only 20 minutes away. Much rather work with a guy like Glenn! Keep it up!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

"QUOTE - dutchy"...... snakes and arrows!!!!!! goin to see em live.....i hope...... i hope you mean the band

*Oh yea..... the band Rush. Have never seen them live. Have their DVD "Live in Rio". Incredible!!!*

:cocktail:


----------



## AZ-NY Bowman (Feb 16, 2007)

*Bull Basin - Flagstaff, AZ*

These guys will take care of you. Junior, Maverick & Tim - Hoyt, Mathews - arrows, whatever - they can make you happy.


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

Go see them live. I don't even remember how many times I've seen them. They're awesome, but not getting any younger. Don't miss the chance if you have it. You won't regret it.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Double Lung Archery Inc.
in La Porte City Iowa rocks pretty good:wink: 

Hey, the first post did say "shameless plug"


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

PS
Great thread idea
too many times, all any of us hear about is bad shops


----------



## Buck*Slayer (Mar 23, 2007)

I use Mega Sports In Farmington MO. They also have Techno_hunt and have always treated me right.


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

Top Pin Archery in Custer, SD. Tom, Loyce, Matt and Jeff are great people and are eager to please. They also have an indoor range and techno shoot.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

*Buckskin Legacy*

Buckskin Legacy, Robinson, Illinois

Robert and Sara are the most helpful folks.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

*A-1*

Another vote for A-1 archery in Hudson, WI. Check them out. It is worth the drive to get to their shop. From the wide variety of bows offered to the knowledge of the staff it is worth it. The have spot leagues, 3-d leagues, techno leagues and an indoor range that you can shoot up to 35 yards at. Plus if it wasn't for Dan(one of the owners)I would not have shot my buck of a lifetime!!

http://www.a1archerystore.com/

Check them out this summer, they are having an open house June 21st. Brad Ferris and the rest of the Primos boys will be there!!


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

Valley Archery in East Grand Forks, MN. Those guys know what they are doing and they are the ones that got me into this mess a few years ago :-D. Young guys but they live and beathe this stuff.

Mark


----------



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

bump, we need this baby on the first page!


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

Grand Valley Sporting Goods in Allendale Mi. Vern who works their or owns it(not sure) spent a lot of time with me trying to fit my with my first bow. Even though I didn't buy one from him (the shop dosen't carry Martins) I bought my Bengal bare so I could get all my accesories from him.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

*Fairfield Outdoors*

Fairfield Outdoors in Lancaster, Ohio. They have a nice 20 yard indoor and Shane has many archers coming from all over the state to work on their bows. One magazine called him the archery or bow guru.:smile:


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Wapiti archery in grants pass, oregon.. they have been great to me and will get my business whenever possible... they are 1.5 hours from me but i do drive there when needed...


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Wapiti archery in grants pass, oregon.. they have been great to me and will get my business whenever possible... they are 1.5 hours from me but i do drive there when needed...

or I head south 1.5 hours to the bow rack in redding, california.. also a great bunch of guys in there..


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*The Fisherman's Warehouse

Columbus, Ohio*

:shade: :shade:


----------



## davepjr71 (Feb 21, 2007)

ruchak said:


> Bay Country Archery in Pasadena,MD. The owner Mike Benton is a nice guy who will take his time setting up your rig, even if you are new and bring in a bow he didn't sell you(unlike other bowshops in the area). After Mike has tuned my bow I have always been satisfied. Also Mike never "pushes" merchandise on you. This is a first class shop with a first class owner. If you live in southern MD; I recommend either Bay Pro Shop in Dunkirk or Jim Crowley in Huntington. Bay Pro Shop has done good work on my bows when I lived in that area, Jim Crowley is an abrasive person who will try and push your buttons( all done in fun), but the man can tune a bow. My second shot after a visit to Crowley's resulted in a "Robin Hood" (1 arrow up the rear of another) at 40 yards.


Didn't Bay Country Archery close about 3 months ago? I went to were it was supposed to be and it was gone. Asked a guy walking and he told me they closed.

Appalachian Archery in Hancock, MD is a great shop. Derek Bobrzanski will spend as much time as it takes to help you out and doesn't expect anything in return. He'll also leave you alone to shoot new bows and let you make up your own mind.


----------



## onebadmutt (Feb 12, 2007)

*arrow head archery*

arrowhead archery in eaton rapids M.I. they are great they dont care what you shoot as long as your shooting they stock hoyt,mathews,PSE,martin,bear


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

Casino Archery 
From Casino NSW Australia, Ross, Mathews, Posten and Sword dealer. The owner Rob, will spend hours setting your bow up so that it fits before you leave and refuses to get paid for his time, hearts of gold are as rare as these days. :thumbs_up


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Elk Run Outfitters/The Sportsman's Den,Whitney Point,New York
:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## MERCULA (Nov 28, 2006)

*- BOW 'N' ARROW SHOP - * 

9748 LOS COCHES rd
ste. 5 LAKESIDE CA
92040


Best shop in so cal , Bruce & Jim are second to none ,
First class service and good friends to boot !

:darkbeer:


----------



## bbran73 (Jul 18, 2004)

[email protected] walled lake MI. They carry Hoyt, Bowtech ,elite and ross the shop is owned by two brothers rick and rob who are about the nicest guys you will ever meet. If you are in south east michigan or just passing through stop in and check them out. 1050 benstein road walled lake mi 
248-624-0010.


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

*Crackers*

*Carter's Archery*, Crackers is awesome.


----------



## hunt'n_nut (Sep 8, 2005)

*Kent Arms*

Kent Arms in Kentwood MI is #1 in my book. Vince is the man !!:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Morristown TN*

Tom's Sporting Goods is without a doubt the best archery / tackle shop i've ever been in. :thumbs_up And i'm not just saying that because i'm on their shooting staff! :wink:


----------



## sal zaccardi (Mar 8, 2003)

Targeteers in sadle brook N.J
the best pro shop i have ever been 2
Rob is the best bow mechanic with worlds of knowledge


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

crackers


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

mva5142 said:


> BowZone archery in Spring, tx is the best. Great service, friendly guys and lots of knowledge. As long as I live in Houston, I will continue to drive past several shops to get to this one. Ask for Richard, he is like a magician.


I'll second that....Richard (Zwickey B4L) is the only guy I let work on my bows. Best bow tech in the Houston area in my opinion. Thanks for all you have done for me bro.

TEXAS


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

...Shout out to my favorite shop Ultimate Archery in Ebro Florida....Mike"3rdplace"Marlow knows his stuff and doesn't mind sharing his knowledge to help you out....He is one of the most unselfish people I have ever met and that's no lie....Going to his shop is more like going to a friends house...Him and his family always makes you feel welcome...Here's to ya bro..:darkbeer:


----------



## mmars622 (Apr 7, 2006)

Not much to choose from on Long Island, but Archery Forum in Middle Island is great. Thanks Chuck and Dan:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up !


----------



## megoody (Feb 27, 2007)

Alamance Archery in Burlington, NC. First class service and extremely knowledgeable. If you can conceive it they can create it.:darkbeer: Thanks for everything Shiela, Jim, Stan, and the new guy Wesley.


----------



## spark (Sep 20, 2006)

*X-Pert Archery*

X-Pert Archery in Farmington, NM is owned by Jeremy and Larry Dugger.These guys are great, their service is excellent. I've known Jeremy to stay after close and give private lessons to begginners and experienced archer's. He knows if they have a positive experience they will be back. He has spent countless hours breaking my 18 yrs of bad habits. Only these guys will work on my bow. I may look at the discount stores but I buy at X-pert. Great job guys, I know you work your butts off for me. Great Thread, This needed to be said.:zip: 

No Fences:zip:


----------



## lordgarth (Dec 14, 2005)

Strictly Archery, Washington NJ
IF you have been there, nuff said


----------



## sts3d (Mar 25, 2003)

*Fairfield Outdoors*



Mark250 said:


> Fairfield Outdoors in Lancaster, Ohio. They have a nice 20 yard indoor and Shane has many archers coming from all over the state to work on their bows. One magazine called him the archery or bow guru.:smile:


Yes Shane IS a bow Guru but we don't let it go to his head..... eh mark? :wink: Very good shop.
740-653-BOWS(2697)


----------



## SA_Rob (Mar 16, 2007)

*3-D Archery - Vaughn, MT*

Just a 6 mile drive from Great Falls, Tony's shop is hands down one of the most welcoming in the area. Even though I work for his competition, he has always been a great guy to talk to and learn from. He got me interested in getting back in to archery a few years ago, and I'm very glad that he did. He has put his heart and soul into developing a great shop, and a great place to go. It's always nice to see him in our shop too... just wish he'd stop in more often as I don't make out his way too often. I'm hoping to join one of his leagues this fall, I hear they are the most fun way to spend winter nights with your bow!!!


----------



## LAWNMOWER MAN (Apr 16, 2007)

JIM COX AT JCA JIM COX ADENTURES IN SALINAS , THEY ARE AWESOME:darkbeer:


----------



## LAWNMOWER MAN (Apr 16, 2007)

SORRY SALINAS CALIFORNIA, JCA JIM COX ADVENTURES:thumbs_up :cocktail:


----------



## Zwickey~B4L~ (Jan 13, 2004)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> I'll second that....Richard (Zwickey B4L) is the only guy I let work on my bows. Best bow tech in the Houston area in my opinion. Thanks for all you have done for me bro.
> 
> TEXAS


 No thank you guys ............Without you I would be out of a job ! I am glad I can make a difference . Thank you for the nice comments ........:nixon:


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Black Wolf Archery in Fond Du Lac WI
SUPER awesome service, and GREAT prices!!!
Friendliest service I have seen in over 25 years of archery!!!
http://www.blackwolfarchery.net/


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Carters Archery, St. Joseph Missouri


----------



## Chache31 (Jun 21, 2006)

Wilde Arrow - Dee and Logan are great to work with.

White Tip Archery - Nick and Brian are both good guys to go see.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

Oak Ridge Archery, Kasota, MN. It's definitely worth the 3 hour drive to go visit Donnie. :thumbs_up


----------



## raiderjay99 (Jun 14, 2005)

Totally agree with AZarcherybandit, Corner Archery is the best. Rhonda and her crew absolutely rock.


----------



## boudreaux1 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have to agree with keb73 Ultimate Archery Pro Shop Ebro,Florida. You wont meet any better people than Mike and his family.Thanks for being there Mike.


----------



## bow worx (Mar 19, 2005)

*pro shop*

Fur,Fins,and Feathers in Siren Wi.
great shop ghad and the crew have 
expert knowledge and service on not only 
Archery but Fishing and Guns as well


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

In Michigan Blue Water area The Hock Shop and Sporting Goods in Port Huron is outstanding. Outstanding PRICES & SERVICE.Here are just some of the manufactures you will find in stock! Bowtec,Diamond,Darton,Airow Gun,Carbon Express,Gold Tip,Sure-Loc,Toxonics,Spot Hogg,Extreme,Sword,Copper John,Montec,Muzzy,tru-Fire,STS,NAP,GKF,Trophy Taker,Cudde Back, Black Eagle lens and many more. More information and contacts check out there very own web site.
The Hock Shop Sporting Center
1504 Military Street
Port Huron 810-985-4082

You can use this link for map quest as well 
http://www.thehockshop.net/


----------



## rstackini (Aug 29, 2007)

Archery Country in St. Cloud, MN. They have excellent service and knowledge. Check out their website www.archerycountry.com.


----------



## kennyelp (May 30, 2007)

*North Texas Archery*

Fay Frigon who is the pro shop manager will go out of his way to help you with anything that has to do with bow set up or shooting.This shop is in Farmersville,Tx which could be out of the way for some people in the DFW area but the service is second to none.


----------



## williams480 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Evans Archery, Pearisburg, Va.*

BJ (owner) and Mike are top notch. Very helpful and knowledgeable.
Good for a laugh or two also while waiting.
Well worth the hour drive for me............

:77:

http://www.evansarchery.com


----------



## billycole (Aug 14, 2007)

Jays Sporting Goods is a good shop if you can talk to the archery manager, Eric LaFollette.


----------



## billycole (Aug 14, 2007)

sorry its in Clare, MI


----------



## machster670 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tao's Archery in Thunder Bay, Ont. is one of the best around. He's one hell of a hunter and guide as well


----------



## PSE76 (Jun 9, 2007)

There are closer shops around but I like Tom's Primitive Weapons in Aurora, Ky. Tom doesn't mind teaching guys like me , who want to learn, the ins and outs of bow set up and tuning.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

kennyelp said:


> Fay Frigon who is the pro shop manager will go out of his way to help you with anything that has to do with bow set up or shooting.This shop is in Farmersville,Tx which could be out of the way for some people in the DFW area but the service is second to none.


I love Big O's in Sherman also. They are great people and are very patient with customers. Orvey is great!!!!! Well, so is the whole family that work there!!! :wink:


----------



## archerykid629 (May 18, 2003)

*See my signature.....*

Flying Arrow Sports..... Three great locations for your shopping convenience.


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

Heartland Outdoors South Hutchinson KS, Corey is the only person to do work for me he tunes all my bowes for me and I have never had a complaint


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Performance Archery in Southern Cali. These guys know customers and they are really good bow mechanics.:thumbs_up


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

*Gotta go with Girt's*

Took my bow over there today to have my bucknasty's put on. It was put on, I shot it a bit - they adjusted the string a bit to get the peep square, let me shoot some more, gave my daughter a soda (and me too!) and a pack of Peanut Butter M&M's. When I asked what the bill was - $10 !! I was so pleased about the charge I went ahead and picked up a pack of 3 Slick Tricks for $24 (yet another good deal).

String is perfect and the bow is in perfect spec. What more could you want? Girt's in Anderson Indiana. They'll keep my business!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

It's Lancaster Archery and Kinsey's for me, I live less than 10 miles from both of them.


----------



## IL_BOWHUNTER1 (Jul 13, 2005)

*SOUTHWESTERN ARCHERY. Shipman, IL*


----------



## adamsvenom (Feb 9, 2007)

Carter's Archery, go see Mike 'Crackers' Carter. Only 30 min drive for me but I know of several people coming from 8+hours away to see him. Hell, they schedule their vacations and hunting trips around Crackers.

Double Lung Archery, In Iowa. Dave is a straight shooter and he wont push anything on you. He knows his stuff and will get you set up with ease so you'll be shooting in no time. 

Both of these shops are ArcheryTalk sponsors, so if you need more info, look for their banner adds.

Maybe once this thread dies off, someone could compile all the shops listed and put together interactive map of the country with a list of archer approved pro shops in each state. Sure would cut down on reading every post in this thread to find one near your state. Just a thought.:tongue:


----------



## PSECaptnKirk (Dec 24, 2006)

KD Outdoors in Waterford MI. Great people, great service. Well worth the trip.

Ask for Ken
KD outdoors
7688 Highland Rd. (M59)
Waterford, Mi. 48327
248-666-7799

Captn---


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*I thought we "ROCKED"......*

I thought we have happy clients here in tip of P.S.E africa.:wink: If we don,t at the moment maybe its because I 'm not there:noidea: But have no fear I'll be back very soon.:RockOn::RockOn::banana::drum::rockband:

Spatan in the U.K:cocktail:


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

*Ca*

Advantage Archery in covina CA;

great crowd, customer service.

626-332-0663


----------



## Basilej (Dec 21, 2005)

*C&M Archery In Freedom*

http://www.cmarchery.net/index.html
C&M Archery In Freedom, Pennsylvania

A few great guys that can do it right!
I don't know how they can be more helpful!

Great thread!

Joe


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Wilson Archery is, in my opinion, the very best in my area. The owners are great folks, very easy to talk to and a pleasure to do business with. Plus their league shoots are the best around.

http://www.wilsonarchery.com/


----------



## Apollunai (May 7, 2007)

Archery Sports, Simi Valley, CA

Don is the absolute best, took me "in" as a total wet behind the ears newbie, sent me out the door with a very reasonable beginners kit, and when the time came, introduced me to the joys/horrors of high performance compound archery and all of the luscious bits and pieces that go along with it.

Seriously though, he is great guy, honest, trys *really* hard to keep his customers from spending money they do not need to, and has been an invaluable resource for me.


----------



## rookie shootr (Jun 3, 2007)

I would say the Bow Depot in Greeley CO they have a great staff and are always willing to help a guy out.


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

KAMES SPORTS! Kames is a basically a mom and pop shop, not your big "corporate" shop.. People are nice and the owners are willing to do whatever it takes to make their customers happy.. If they dont have something u want, they can get it... The not only carry archery stuff, they have lines of camo, all types of hunting gear, fishing, fly fishing, camping, cooking, motocross and atv accessories (big part of the store).. Its basically my one stop store for all of my hobbies besides trucks haha.. 

330 499 4558
North Canton, Ohio


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Outhouse*

In Waco, Texas...good people, good help, lots of good information...AND they sell Phase Inhibitor!!!:wink:


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

Blueridge Backwoods Monticello Illinois Best shop I have ever been to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

*Best in Missouri*

Aarons Archery in Newburg Mo. is the best shop in Missouri and I have been to a lot of them in Missouri and Tennessee and the owner (Richard Aaron) has forgot more than the other shps know. He carries top of the line equipment (Hoyt, Ross, Parker, Bear)that is in everyones price points. I see post on AT all the time with guys that can't get Ross bows and I just don't understand because he has them (R331, R334, R337 and Cardiacs) but then again when you take care of your customer and know how to order for the peak sales part of the year you should have what people want.


----------



## bowhunter1 (May 5, 2003)

dave and the fella's at archers corner
in lawton oklahoma get my vote:thumbs_up


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Tabes archery*

Tabes in shawnee, ok. Phil knows his stuff, only guy I let touch my bow.


----------



## BowhunterScooby (May 2, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> Pat's Archery in Okmulgee, OK. Always feel welcome when I went in there... Even though it's generally always busy, you never feel rushed.. Excellent selection and service too.. :thumbs_up
> 
> My only complaint is I live too far from the shop so I can't drop in very often..


I second this one. Dean and John are great people to deal with. I've purchased lots of bows from them and always leave feeling good about it. They have just about anything you could want. 

2 :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Dave White (Sep 2, 2004)

:thumbs_up
Sportsman Emporium in Morgantown WV. is a top line
shop, Mike will go out of his way to help you, and his prices are always good.
When he tells you something you can take it to the bank.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*not local,....but.....*



patriotvft said:


> *Carter's Archery*, Crackers is awesome.


Crackers is not local but...... When I've talked to him..... he is like family!:wink: So that's my plug for him!:wink:

Hey I hope to make this list one day.....:tongue:


----------



## Dirt Dawg (Apr 10, 2007)

Bob's Gun and Archery in Webster, MA. Bob is a great guy to deal with. Great service and he sure knows his stuff.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll put in a vote for Brunners Archery and Outfitters of Manitowoc, Wisconsin. The owner and the people who help out there are very nice and knowledgeable, not to mention they undersell Cabelas and the other big retailers.


----------



## hoytexpress2004 (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm goin With DEER TRACK ARCHERY IN ANDERSON IN. They have been in business for 26 years and have been shooting for 35 years. They make custom strings and do the best work you will ever see. Give them a call for directions 765-643-6847.

Clint


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

If you live in the Cincinnati area then you have to use - Stenger's Outdoor Products on Main St. in Addyston, OH. Mike will help you with what ever you need as long as he has it available in the store. He knows his bows too. If you need a tune up he is the man to see. Great customer service, you are a person and not just a dollar sign.


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 8, 2002)

GCO Outfitters in LaGrange, Ga is the best shop around here. They sell Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, Bowtech, and Bear bows. The service is a #1. They do all the work for Team Realtree. Travis Turner aka T-Bone is the archery manager there. You can't find a better guy and more knowledgable about archery than Travis.


----------



## dynotec (Aug 30, 2006)

*archery shops*

ultra product in fairfield illinois and heartland archery in Mt Vernon illinois.ultra has everything under the sun.Their founder gordan lost his battle with als last year and his daughters have carried on.They wholeupsale stuff all over the U.S but still sell to the public at good prices and offer great service. Heartland is great to deal with also and they sell Bowtech!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Sportsmans lodge in Decator, Indiana
Sportsmans Cove in Ft. Wayne, Indiana
Cabin Fever in Scottsburg, Indiana
All three of these places rock.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Spot Shooters Archery in Holly, Mi.. Jim is a retired GM guy that started his dream business, he has been open for well over a year now and is doing well. When you buy a bow from him he sets a time for you to come in and get everything set up for you. If you are a newbie or a once in awhile archer he will even give you some shooting tips, since he is a State and National Champ you can believe it's well worth it. Great service and great products, KILLER BEEZ strings rock!!! Also say hi to Don when you are in there, he is a lights out shooting machine. Again Great service, Great staff and very supportive of the clubs in our area, in fact he will be at the Woods and Water Expo this weekend.


----------



## Holo (Feb 12, 2004)

*Van's Archery Whitmore Lake, MI*

I would like to thank the guys at Van's Archery (Jeff & Ron) in Whitmore Lake, MI for all your great expertise in the past. 
They have a great selection of Martin bows in stock.
It sure was nice having such a great shop right around the corner....:thumbs_up

Now that I have relocated I have found good service at Bass-N-Bucks in Wabash, IN.

Keep supporting your local archery shop!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

12 Point Archery in Covington Ga. Steve is one of the best, and the indoor 20yd range is super. Ga's # 1 Hoyt dealer. Also carries, PSE, Mathews, Bowtech, Browning, and Pearson. Super service and super guy!!:shade::shade:


----------



## huntinjunky (Aug 2, 2007)

*Wilde Arrow in Layton, Ut*

Another vote for Widle Arrow. I have bought three bows from them and have always been treated very well. All the guys are great to work with.


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

Another vote for SPORTSMANLODGE in Decatur IN


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

MJC Archery in Michigan near Detroit. Full service PRO shop with indoor ranges. There is indoor 3D at the Macomb store. They carry Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, Ross, Martin, and mainly deal with Carbon Express arrows.

MJC Archery of Macomb
19747 15 Mile Rd
Clinton Twp, MI 48035
586-791-4600

MJC Archery of Royal Oak 
3001 Rochester Rd.
Royal Oak, MI 48073
248-589-2480


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

*Swatara Creek Outfitters*

Swatara Creek Outfitters outside of Annville, PA.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

broken rack archery williamsburg ohio

sells ross and elite and knows his stuff


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

Fisherman's Warehouse

Columbus, Ohio

"Hollywood" Mark can really set up a bow. Great shop. They know their stuff and how to treat customers.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

jms375 said:


> Tabes in shawnee, ok. Phil knows his stuff, only guy I let touch my bow.


I second that statement!


----------



## PArcher (Aug 4, 2006)

I guess i'm lucky, Lancaster Archery Supply is only 15 minutes from my house!  So i go there for all my bow work, but i also support my local shop Ephrata Archery. Both great shops to go to!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

elkkat said:


> BIG SKY ARCHERY, Belgrade MT. I 'm happy to promote them . I have said before ,they are the only REAL Proshop around here. :darkbeer:


im actually kind of a competitor to these guys i work at the sportsmans in bozeman but these guys are great guys. i came out here for school and need a shop that had an archery range for me to shoot cuz if i couldn't shoot id probably die. but even though im a competitor they opened me with open arms and showed me the respect that anybody deserves. i give them props for that. they seem like great guys. they even offered me a job if i ever get fed up with sportsmans. right now ill stick with sportsmans just for the fact when i go home for christmas and the summer i still have a job back home. but there are some great guys out there.


----------



## orthopt (Mar 12, 2005)

*Here's My Vote*

Mile High Archery, Dave Stepp is the owner, and former 5x world champion. He is one of the best bow mechanics that I have ever seen. It does not make a difference what kinda of bow either. So a BIG THUMBS UP for MILE HIGH ARCHERY.


----------



## idahofirefighte (Jun 9, 2007)

*pro shops*

Rocky Mountain Archery 
Athol, Idaho
Precision Archery 
Bridge City, Texas


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Arrow Flight*

Arrow Flight Archery in Cecil WI. Jeff does a great job and will work on anything and do it right. Best shop I have ever been to:darkbeer:


----------



## chuckie33 (May 3, 2007)

Everything Archery in Memphis, TN is a great shop.


----------



## razz40 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Brown's*

*Brown's Sporting Goods & Archery*

7281 S.State Rd.
Goodrich, MI 

Derek is the man. :darkbeer:


----------



## PA Dave (Jan 3, 2005)

ricksmathew said:


> It's Lancaster Archery and Kinsey's for me, I live less than 10 miles from both of them.


Another plug for these two. For me it's 10 minutes to LAS and about 25 to Kinsey's. 

No shop is perfect, but overall, LAS in Lancaster PA can't be beat. Kinsey's in Elizabethtown PA set up my son with his new bow, and they treated a 14 year old like an adult and set him up nicely.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

chuckie33 said:


> Everything Archery in Memphis, TN is a great shop.


Agree. Ty Davis is Everything Archery!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

My basement is the best......

But I'll give props to Foothills Archery in Ararat,Va....Craig is a great guy if you can catch him there... 

If you go to any other shops around here, you're just wasting you're time...:sad:


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*Big River Arcery*

big river is the best in central mo, indoor,3-d, and dart. has a wide range of bows, and other archery stuff.


----------



## Tecshooterusa (Dec 4, 2005)

Archery Country in Saint Cloud/Waite Park Mn. They carry basically all of the major manufacturers and they have excellent customer service. They earn their business by telling you what is good about what they have, not by downtalking other businesses or product lines that they don't have. A good bunch of guys.


----------



## Emerson Biggins (Aug 19, 2007)

Bucks and Bowhunters in South Charleston, Ohio.. Tom Crider knows his stuff and has been in business a looooong time.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

another vote for sportsmans lodge in Decature, In. great guys to do business with. They carry Bowtech,diamond,mathews,mission,hoyt,bear and jennings. They have a dart system range and a 3d pop up range.


----------



## LHpanther (Dec 15, 2006)

*Archery Country* in Austin, TX is the best shop in the state!

The owners: George, Sid, and Jason are the best. They are consistantly trying to advance our sport and involve and educate their customers.


----------



## jrreim2 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have to say that Hall's Arrow in Manchester, Connecticut is the best shop I have even been to. It is run by Olympic gold medalist Butch Johnson and has many top notch shooters come out of their JOAD program. They have great service and now that I live in North Dakota I still call them for advise. Jon Eide at my local Scheels Sports in Bismarck also rocks:shade:


----------



## napid79 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Al and Bob's in Grand Rapids, MI. The staff there are always ready to help and know their stuff. And if they don't, they find out.


----------



## sarasota archer (Mar 16, 2007)

Gulf Coast Archery, St. Petersburg, florida!!
You guys with Oneidas out there.... if you want them super-tuned, fixed, rebuilt, customized, or to purchase a new or used Oneida Eagle bow or parts, Boar (5150) is *THE* man. I wouldn't let anyone else touch my Aeroforce. 
Give him a call at 1-727-417-9139
cp


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Archery Haven in Baton Rouge.* Mac and his wife Eva are great people. Their goal is to have everything working at it's best so we can shoot at our best! Great shop, if your ever in Baton Rouge look them up. You'll be glad you did!


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Pats Archery in Okmulgee, Oklahoma


----------



## mg3320 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Indian Creek Archery*

In business for over 15 years......how many can say that !!!


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*In South Jersey..*

The Fletchers Corner is the very best.

http://www.fletcherscorner.com


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Nw Pa*

Higley's in Centerville,Pa is the very best in this area. Alan is a great owner and Joey probably forgot more about bows than most know. Great prices, great service, and if you buy there VERY low prices on service. They deal in Mathews, Martin, Darton, and Elite. They only sell the very best.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Red Rock archery in Grand Junction CO is excellent. Gabe and his crew are great and he is very fair to deal with. The archery shop I was dealing with was much closer, but he was very expensive and charged for everything he did even if you bought the product at his shop.


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

Adams Archery in Milan Michigan and Schupachs Archery in Jackson Michigan have both been great to me. Quality work and people.

I have also heard very great reviews of KD's Outdoors in Michigan too but have not been able to get out there yet (but plan on it real soon). Do a search on Michigan-sportsman.com on KD's for numerous happy customers.

J-


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

Kent Arms in Grand Rapids, MI. Has to be one of the top shops in Michigan. If not the best. Vince is probably the best tech. around.. And they carry more top quality target accessories and bows that I've seen yet... He has a full line of PSE, Browning, A/R, Hoyt, Elite, Martin, Rytera. Also a excellent selection of hunting supplies. Targets are the cheapest around..


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Viking Archery Houston Texas*

These folks have an inventory that cant be beat...Thier knowledge of archery is second to none and they trat you like family...


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

I Give A huge :thumbs_up to Ultimate Outdoors in Murrysville PA!

Great Pro Shop!


----------



## Houtex (Mar 12, 2005)

*Yep....*



mva5142 said:


> BowZone archery in Spring, tx is the best. Great service, friendly guys and lots of knowledge. As long as I live in Houston, I will continue to drive past several shops to get to this one. Ask for Richard, he is like a magician.


Richard is good.....tried several in the houston area, and Bowzone gets my vote.:darkbeer:


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm lucky that I have three good shops within driving distance:

MacroTech in Baltimore, MD
Crosswinds in Mt Airy, MD
Jefferson Archery - Jefferson, MD

Each has their own strengths, but all are staffed by knowledgable and friendly people.

If I need something a little hard to find, Lancaster is only 2 1/2 hours away.


----------



## tenexbob (Aug 10, 2006)

National Archery Supply has been awesome for me. They have a great online store http://www.nationalarcherysupply.com Pretty much buy all my stuff there. Seth is great and has not only helped me pick out stuff but was having really bad target panic one time and he spent about half an hour on the phone with me and gave me some routines and training techniques to help get rid of it and its worked great! They have my business for life.

Bob


----------



## schwik (May 9, 2007)

*great shops*

I frequent Lakeside Archery here in St. Marys, Oh and also The Archery Shop in Minster, OH two great locally owned small town shops.


----------



## cuz24 (Aug 24, 2006)

O.K., I haven't seen mine here so, in Arkansas it's gotta be Archer's Advantage in Little Rock. I'd drive across the state to see Gerald. It's not a coincidence that they've outlasted all the other pro shops in central Arkansas. I'll never go anywhere else.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Robby's Sales in Mt. Airy, NC. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Hkdfrlife (Sep 25, 2006)

Archers Spot at Bloomfield IN. Some of the nicest most helpful people you'll ever run on to. My go to place for everything archery. Competitive prices, excellent service and a good family oriented place to shoot or just hang out


----------



## Tcounty (Aug 23, 2007)

cbmac said:


> Everything Archery in Memphis Tennessee is a great shop. Ty Davis is the owner. He and his wife Gail are great people. This is the place for first rate service, excellent bow work and sound advice. There is an indoor range (20 yards). He runs an archery program for kids on Mondays and an indoor league on Thursdays (except during hunting season).
> 
> Highest recommendation!
> :wav: :wav:
> ...



I'll second that!!!!!!!!!!! Good guy, couldn't be happier.


----------



## crakdanok (Sep 4, 2005)

*Addingtons Bowhunter Supply*

Winfield, West Virginia.


----------



## kdroberts (Aug 6, 2007)

Limey said:


> Wales Archery Specialists..... the best dealer in the UK by a long way:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


I second that. Pity it's over 3,600 miles away now!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Arrowhead Archery in Tulsa OK! Jimmy is the man and they're always eager to help!!!


----------



## TMAX (Jun 23, 2006)

For all you guys in the west central Indiana area....Dead End Archery, Hillsboro, IN....this little shop has been in business for fifteen years, has a twenty and thirty yard indoor range, a dart system...and the best owner/operator you could ever hope to deal with. Nice, polite and eager to help. Mathews, Hoyt, Alpine and Martin bows...and the owner sure knows how to tune 'em up. My wife is glad this place is thirty five miles away, or she'd never see me.


----------



## soonershooter (Sep 6, 2005)

*The Rockin Shop*

Midwest Archery Outfitters
314-429-7055

St. Louis Missouri

www.midwestarcheryoutfitters.com

Give mark a call Tell'em Philly sent ya.


----------



## linecutter85 (Jul 3, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> Robby's Sales in Mt. Airy, NC. :thumb: :thumb:


Great shop, Great guys and they have got everything!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up I give them three thumbs up.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Dave at *Double Lung Archery *is one great guy.............

*Not just out to make a quick buck but; to ensure his customers are set to get a buck. *:wink:

http://www.doublelungarcheryinc.com/

Awesome products, reasonable prices, great service from a gentleman that is just a pleasure to chat with................I wish him a great year. :darkbeer:


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

Riley archery and Gas and groceries in Riley oregon owner Dale Martin is a super man awesome shooting and very polite and prices are awesome bought a 1 yr old martin slayr new never shot with 1 dozen gold tip arrows site and rest for 350 with hard case for my first compound bow and he said he would give me a good deal he just wanted pictures of the first deer i killed

Riley archery in oregon has a Thumbs up from me :thumbs_up


----------



## esskyl14 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Staghorn Archery Hilton New York*

Theres no place like Staghorn. I've been going to Staghorn now for the past year for anything that has to do with archery. Steve Vanzile is one of the most friendly and knowledgeable pro shop owners i have ever delt with. When it comes to setting up a bow or coaching Steve is second to none. It dosent matter whether you shoot Target, 3d or Just love chasing those lovesick bucks in november. Staghorn got it all.

:darkbeer:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

From Richmond, Virginia to Charlottesville, VA it would be the Hunt'n Shak in Gum Springs. For the most part, they have a good selection of different makes of compound and stick bows. :wink: If they had Martin's they would have an excellent selection. They have a good inventory of arrows. 20 yard indoor range. Reasonable prices on the gear.
:wink::wink: Some of the folks their are decent.:wink: :wink:

No one shop is right for everyone that's just the way it is. Small businesses _must_ make sure they are fair and honest with their customers as word of mouth is what it's all about.


----------



## Urban_Redneck (Nov 8, 2003)

sal zaccardi said:


> Targeteers in sadle brook N.J
> the best pro shop i have ever been 2
> Rob is the best bow mechanic with worlds of knowledge


There's a shop 15min from my place, yet, I find myself driving 40min to Targeteers (not on the way to anywhere I need to go). Nice folks, great selection, and repair work that's worth the money. Great custom strings.

Jim


----------



## JIM-XT (Feb 21, 2007)

bear creek archery in colorado nothing but the best for sure :wink:


----------



## iam60x (Dec 30, 2005)

Sam's Pro Shop Georgetown IL. The best around


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

*Shops*



sneak1413 said:


> im actually kind of a competitor to these guys i work at the sportsmans in bozeman but these guys are great guys. i came out here for school and need a shop that had an archery range for me to shoot cuz if i couldn't shoot id probably die. but even though im a competitor they opened me with open arms and showed me the respect that anybody deserves. i give them props for that. they seem like great guys. they even offered me a job if i ever get fed up with sportsmans. right now ill stick with sportsmans just for the fact when i go home for christmas and the summer i still have a job back home. but there are some great guys out there.


Hey Gabe , say Hi to Bill for me. I would bet the SW opening has probably helped business, more than hurt. :wink: Congrats to Gabe on a nice Bull Elk and a Speed Goat.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
My shop of choice is
C&M Archery
Freedom,Pa.
724-775-6622


----------



## scott473 (Sep 14, 2007)

Full Draw Archery & Range in Chittenango New York. Ron, Denette, and Janelle are great people. Its a family owned buisness. 

They have an indoor range 10 - 50 yards. 12 shooting lanes, a balcony, and 1 treestand setup for practicing out of. The range has 3-d and paper targets setup all over. 

They also have a pro-shop right there at the range.

http://fulldraw.siteburg.com/
(315) 687-7767


----------



## trip0321 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Bow Shop Experiences*

My experience so far with archery is practically none. I shot when I was a kid in Scout camp and only a couple of time as an adult. but that too was several years ago. So, when I got the bug to pick it up I decided to read and research as much as I could so I wouldn't look like a total doofus when I went out to buy equipment.

I decided I would start by doing business with someone in a shop as opposed to online. Nothing against the online business that are touted here, but I didn't have the confidence in my own knowledge and wanted some face-to-face support.

I moved to L.A. recently . . . needless to say there isn't a "neighborhood" shop nearby, so for the past couple of weeks I've been traveling 50 to 100 miles round-trip to visit the shops in SOCAL. Each one has its own particular "charm", so to speak, but one owner was steering me toward equipment better suited to youth archers than a committed beginner, another told me there was only one other shop in the area but that it "wasn't much," and the "wasn't much" shop was closed when I arrived after a 50-minute drive.

Then I had a weekday morning off and drove to Fullerton to visit Hi Tech Archery. I arrived to find the place empty of customers and three (visible) employees going about the duties of opening new shipments and taking care of the day's business. My jaw dropped and my eyes widened . . . I was in the best shop I had seen so far with two indoor ranges, what seemed like an acre of showroom and more stuff than a band of merry men could use in a lifetime.

I introduced myself to one of the staff. He listened to my requests and thoughts, chuckled a couple of times, and proceeded to show me the kinds of equipment he knew I was interested in. I was immediately at ease, feeling like I was talking to an old friend instead of a salesman. These guys are a family business and make their customers feel at home.

OK, I guess it's a long story, but the upshot is, I left after a couple of hours of friendly chat and lighter by a few hundred dollars . . . I put a deposit on a Hoyt Pro Elite and a dozen arrows. I also went with an armload of magazines and catalogs so I could "read and research" the rest of the gear and accessories I'll need to get outfitted and start shooting. I plan to make this my "neighborhood" shop, take some lessons, and use their range as often as I can make the drive.

This is the best shop within driving distance. Unfortunately, they profess to be "oldschool" and don't have a website . . . but they have a phone and will do mailorder. They're great people, knowledge, friendly and committed to the sport and their facility is awesome.

So that's my story and I'm sticking to it! Thanks for reading!

Trip


----------



## Mike from Texas (May 15, 2004)

In the DFW area on the west side, Elksnap Outdoors @ I30 & Cherry Lane, Exit 7A. By far the best inventory in the DFW area and John the owner is a great guy and will bend over backwards to make sure you are satisfied.


----------



## atrapperson (Feb 28, 2007)

*bonecutter's sporting goods california mo.*

bonecutter's sporting goods 
california mo. 573 796-1904
travis and james will treat you right and great prices too.
i have been doing business with them for a while now and have alwys had just the greatest service thanks travis.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

also they carry ross and victory arrows at a super great price


----------



## Keith Thompson (Jul 17, 2005)

Summit Archery in Gray Summit, Missouri. :thumbs_up is the best shop in the St. Louis area. 

Jeff Freidman is such a stand up guy that when he sees this plug, he will probably give me a free dozen arrows. Isn't that right Jeff?


----------



## bowtechhunter64 (Jul 19, 2007)

Lake country archery lake fork tx 
your bow won't leave the shop until it's right


----------



## NorCalSkinner (May 26, 2007)

For Northern California, it's very hard to beat:
Wilderness Archery
4870 Pacific Street, Rocklin, CA 95677-2410
916-630-8700.
http://www.wildernessarchery.com/

It's a drive for me, especially when the freeways load up with cars, but well worth it! They are great... They also have some indoor lanes to check/pre-purchase shoot, etc., right there on site.

(Great thread idea!)


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

*The Nock Point!!!*

The Nock Point in Mount Lake Terrace, WA ROCKS!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## MyBoysDaddy (Sep 13, 2007)

We have had great service from Cabella's in Glendale,Az (bought a Browning for my son), Sportsman's Warehouse (bought the Truth for me), and Bass Pro Shops (bought a Martin but then returned it 2 weeks later) in Mesa, Az.
These stores have much better and more liberal return policies. If you buy a bow, then find out at the range you picked the wrong bow, you can return it within a month (if it is still in new condition). Most mom and pop shops that I visit don't allow returns.


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

Blythe's Sport Shop in Portage, Indiana(they also have a Location in Griffith) is AWESOME!! I just purchased a new mission X3, and Jon was so Helpful i will not go anywhere else for help with my bow!! THEY REALLY ARE A GREAT SHOP!:smile:


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

I will through a plug in for Brunners in Manitowoc WI. Sells Hoyts, Mathews, BowTek, Bear, and Browning. 35 yard indoor range. I would say excellent help but thats me and I'm not one to toot my own horn. Stop in and see us..


----------



## gralewaj (Apr 18, 2007)

When I lived in Pittsburgh, Ultimate Outdoors was the only place I'd take my bow, in Michigan I'm partial to Schupachs in Jackson but MJC in Macomb Co. is another good one. Great shops. Now I live in Alaska and have ended up on the mail order cicuit or a once in awhile trip to Sportman's Warehouse in Anchorage where Scott is the man to see. Keep up the great work!


----------



## IRONMACESHOOTER (Aug 5, 2007)

*Team Tabes*

I got to give a shout out to Tabes Archery in Shawnee Ok. Phil will get your bow right. They don't blow smoke they shoot it!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



2007 Iron Mace 401fps
Goldtip Ultra Light

2005 HCA MaxExtreme 327 fps


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

*300 Archery!!!*

300 archery in rindge owned by kevin speckman which is the best shop i have ever found. i have never found a shop i truly trust whith my bow. i feel more than confident with it in kevins hands. he can get ANYTHING you could want related to archery and hunting and be fair about the price. he does it all hunting and target shooting which is hard to come by here in NH. he gets my vote as the best shop that rocks!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

iam60x said:


> Sam's Pro Shop Georgetown IL. The best around


2nd on that one AWESOME shop best customer service i have seen in Illinois


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

*Great Shop*

JP ARCHERY IN SAPULPA,OK. JIM PARKER IS ONE FINE DUDE AND KNOWS HIS STUFF.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

My Job:

Spring Hill Rod and Gun.
South Charleston, WV

Ross, Hoyt, Alpine, Bear, and Pearson Dealer.


----------



## Savannahsdad (Oct 13, 2003)

*Shuler's Greatoutdoors...*

Gainesville Georgia see Dale, Pat, Earl and Ronnie.

At the Commerce location see Dwayne and Cody.

They carry Bowtech, Mathews, Hoyt, PSE, Browning, Martin.

All the staff guys are hunters and competition shooters and can outfit the beginner as well as the pro.


----------



## Bois-le-Duc (Jan 23, 2007)

Center Sports in Columbia Conn.
Bill Hogan runs the archery shop. The prices are the lowest around with great service to boot. They carry Mathews, Hoyt, Pse, Bowtech and more. Bill is always honest and friendly. He's a little nuts but thats why everybody comes back. People actually drive from the farthest parts of the state(though not the biggest) to buy and service their bows because of Bill. People love to shoot their bows here because of the laid back and friendly atmosphere. I've been to every bow shop in the area, it's the only place I go to now.


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

Another vote for Crackers at Carter Archery in St Joe, MO
B&B Archery in KC, MO
Butch's Archery World in Palmyra, MO all give top notch service


----------



## Aggie94 (Nov 19, 2003)

*David's Outdoors - Weatherford, TX*

Friendly service, free advise, Martin Pro dealer - what more could you want.


I would be remiss if I did not also mention Corner Archery in Glendale, AZ. Haven't lived there in nearly 3 years, but the folks there were great as well.


----------



## dynatec2.0 (Mar 30, 2004)

Sportsmans Emporium
In Morgantown W.V. Great service and good prices.


----------



## vic1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Schaffer Archery in Burnsville,MN. These guys are great treat everyone with respect answer all questions and set up your bow perfectly. expierience and knowledge second to none. They will have my all business when it comes to archery.


----------



## bohunter52 (Aug 4, 2004)

*The Tackle Shack in Troy Ohio*

Tim Anderson really knows his stuff and the best indoor range I've found. They also feature the D.A.R.T. system for leagues and hunting practice. He also works with young archers through the J. O. A. D. (junior olympic archery development) program and is a very knowlegable and patient instructor. They sell Service as well as merchandise! Check em out at 1350 S. Market St. Troy Ohio (937-339-4455).


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

He is not local for me but I do make the drive when I need something 
Barefoot Archery , Charlotte NC , Jesse is a stand up guy ...


----------



## deerkiller25 (Nov 26, 2006)

i cant believe any of you indiana boys havent mentioned *THE OUTDOORSMAN **SPORT SHOP* yet. its by far the best shop ive ever been to. scott parrish makes the best strings ive ever seen. by far. when there is something wrong with my bow that i cant fix (rarely happens), i just drop it off there and its shooting like it was the first week i had it again. 

ill have to visit girt's and blackhawk one day. ive heard theyre pretty good too.


----------



## norbett (Mar 5, 2005)

*Valley Archery*

Valley Archery in East Grand Forks, MN 
www.valleyarcheryproshop.com
great guys to work with 
check the online store


----------



## rhenj (Aug 14, 2004)

PlushHunter said:


> Riley archery and Gas and groceries in Riley oregon owner Dale Martin is a super man awesome shooting and very polite and prices are awesome bought a 1 yr old martin slayr new never shot with 1 dozen gold tip arrows site and rest for 350 with hard case for my first compound bow and he said he would give me a good deal he just wanted pictures of the first deer i killed
> 
> Riley archery in oregon has a Thumbs up from me :thumbs_up


Interesting reading about somebody from Illinois pumping up Riley, Oregon especially after hearing about Riley on the Oregon Ducks football broadcast last week. Riley is a good shop especially considering it is literally in the middle of nowhere. I personally go to Centwise Sporting Goods in Redmond, OR. Those guys are great.


----------



## aim small (Dec 21, 2005)

Obsession Archery near Rockford, Illinois. Chris is amazing. Also known as 
3dshoots.com


----------



## swamprat96 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Bass and Bucks*

I do all my business at Bass and Bucks in Wabash, In. It is 98 miles from my house to the shop but they are great people and they always make it worth my drive ..... usually 2 times per month if you are anywhere close you should give them a look up you will not be dissapointed!!!!!


----------



## 125P&Y (Sep 24, 2007)

Double B in Montgomery, Texas.


----------



## bowman_79 (Jun 23, 2006)

*reply*

archers and anglers awesome people awesome shop if they dont have what u want they will get it they work with u they are located in walled lake michigan off of benstien rd 248-624-0010 in need of anything look them up im sure glad i did


----------



## trex1210 (Jul 2, 2003)

Oklahoma Archery..........Mark will make sure you get the right equipment with right bow with a personal touch!! Go see them if you are ever in Oklahoma City......Grand (SE 36th) and I-35!

Trey


----------



## hoytmedic (Oct 29, 2006)

kravguy said:


> Swatara Creek Outfitters outside of Annville, PA.


:darkbeer: I'll drink to this one! Top Notch business! Give Kyle a call 717-867-4995. If you go visit him, I won't have to explain anything further!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER2727 (Sep 27, 2007)

The Great Outdoors, Ripley, WV

Troy is a great guy and really seems to know his stuff, and in a area where there are a ton of shops, but none seem to know what string to put on a bow, it is very refreashing to stumble across a great shop that cares about its clients. Thanks Guys


----------



## JohnBow (Oct 8, 2007)

Addington's Bowhunter Shop in Bills Creek WVa. Frank is the master yoda of Archery around here. Anything I need he has, can get, or can fix. And he is reasonable on his prices. Its an awesome shop.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

MIdwest Archery Outfitters, St. Louis, MO. 

Great guys, great service, great leagues, great indoor range and plenty of exptertise.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> Colvin's archery
> Straughn Indiana
> 
> good family place


THEY DON'T ROCK ANYMORE
OUT OF BUSINESS

RIP


----------



## Redwolf (Apr 29, 2004)

TraderJans in fall River Mass. ask for jill she is a great gal.


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Flying Arrow in Carmel New York..Hands down best archery shop that I have stepped foot into.........They let you shoot all the bows and most important of all, They will not give out prices if your wife is there with you....:darkbeer:


----------



## plowman (Sep 4, 2007)

Archers Obsession in Duluth, MN & Sportsmans Choice in Superior, WI:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

deerkiller25 said:


> i cant believe any of you indiana boys havent mentioned *THE OUTDOORSMAN **SPORT SHOP* yet. its by far the best shop ive ever been to.


:embara: :zip:


----------



## Rossi396 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ace Sporting Goods in Washington, PA...Chris, Craig and Wade are great. They have everything you need and Wade has spent an hour with me tuning my bow while customers were in the shop. That's what kind of service you can expect from all of these guys. Knowledge-wise, I'd put them up against anyone...


----------



## featherlite3 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Best shop*

The best shop on the east coast and will get my vote is Wilcox Bait and Tackle in Newport News Virginia. They sell all lines of bows and Tom Wilcox is one of the best set up men on the planet.Ever in Va stop in and say hello:wink:


----------



## xmeister (Jun 11, 2002)

Oak Ridge Archery
840 N. Rice St.
Kasota, MN 56050
507-931-5637
http://www.oakridgearchery.net/

Oak Ridge is the home to the only 60 yard Indoor range in MN and man is it sweeeeeet. No wind, no rain, no bugs, and a comfortable 68 degrees year-round.

Donnie is a wizard when it comes to bow tuning and highly recommended. Just ask Onebowtie, he'll tell ya.


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

mmars622 said:


> Not much to choose from on Long Island, but Archery Forum in Middle Island is great. Thanks Chuck and Dan:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up !


I will second that.:wink:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

The Bow Rack Springfield, OR... 

Never found a nicer shop, Never found a better stocked shop and never found anybody that could tune a bow better.


Just wish they'd sell Ross Bows


----------



## JIM-XT (Feb 21, 2007)

bear creek archery in colorado is bye far the best service around that area for sure!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## VeryOldSeadog (Oct 3, 2007)

"Lancaster archery supply" works like swiss watch ! The best choice for online shoping. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

deerkiller25 said:


> i cant believe any of you indiana boys havent mentioned *THE OUTDOORSMAN **SPORT SHOP* yet. its by far the best shop ive ever been to. scott parrish makes the best strings ive ever seen. by far. when there is something wrong with my bow that i cant fix (rarely happens), i just drop it off there and its shooting like it was the first week i had it again.
> 
> ill have to visit girt's and blackhawk one day. ive heard theyre pretty good too.


you need to get out more .....WAY more !!

try Girt's or Archers Spot....both places good people and excellent cust service
if you are in the greenwood area.....the new Gander Mtn has an awesome indoor range but the "proshop" leaves a bit to be desired


----------



## Greg M (Feb 7, 2007)

There are 3 shops that I use and all 3 rock, Crackers, Lancaster and Keystone. And they're only 13,500 miles from my house, give or take a 1000...:wink:


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*archery shops*

In Wisconsin,black Wolf Archery,and Bullseye Archery In Laramie,wy.two Great Shops.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

I bought my first bow from Archery Specialists in New London, WI. Jerry spent prolly 2.5 hours with me helping me tune it and shoot properly. The service there can't be beat. Another place with a FREAKING MAC DADDY 3-D range inside is Critters in Winneconne, WI. 60yds INDOOR, oh and the bar and restaurant is a nice plus also.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

I've heard of Black Wolf, but have yet to get there. Maybe I'll take a drive and have a looksee.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

All-Star Archery in Lewisville, Texas. A true Pro shop, not just a store front that sells bows.


----------



## MN Marauder (Jan 22, 2007)

*Archery Shops*

Definitely Itasca Archery in Grand Rapids, Minnesota. In addition to the shop, Gary has a great 3D archery range (28 targets). Awesome service and an outstanding shop.


----------



## Coyoteclone (Mar 10, 2005)

*A1 Archery*

A 1 Archery in Hudson Wisconsin. Nice guys and very helpful.


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Bonecutter's Sporting Goods California,MO
Maybe on newer side as shops go, but Travis knows has the knowledge and equipment. If it's not there he'll get it.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

*Geauga Bow and Outdoor*

The guys at Geauga Bow and outdoor in Middlefield have always taken great care of me. If your in the area check them out.


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Sportsmans Choice*

Woodstock, IL. Sportsmans Choice is a great shop! Stop in and see Craig, he has expertise in building strings and cables, plus setting up any type of bow. Awesome guy, great service!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2007)

Jeff's Performance in Dodgeville, WI. Jeff Johnston is the gentleman's name. HE IS AMAZING. Setup/tune at no extra charge when you buy a bow, and he'll work with you for as long as you need to make sure you got your proper form down. Extremely knowledageable and easy to work with. I had him working on my bow one night at like 12:15. 

Now maybe if I didn't rush everything so, I'd still have that good form he showed me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2007)

+1. I go to Sportsmans Choice when I can't make it to WI, and Craig is amazing. Highly recommended. 



Rocket21 said:


> Woodstock, IL. Sportsmans Choice is a great shop! Stop in and see Craig, he has expertise in building strings and cables, plus setting up any type of bow. Awesome guy, great service!!


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Richard Dorroh Archery
Hayti, Mo

The best guy I have ever done business with.


----------



## prostreetcamaro (Dec 17, 2006)

AllenRead said:


> I'm lucky that I have three good shops within driving distance:
> 
> MacroTech in Baltimore, MD
> Crosswinds in Mt Airy, MD
> ...



Hey there neighbor! Rockville MD here.


I dont like crosswinds for various reasons
I havent been to MacroTech because I hate baltimore with a passion
And I just found out about jefferson just recently.


----------



## garrick fry (Apr 21, 2006)

*Obsession Archery*

Obsession Archery is located in Machesney Park Illinois...They have a 20 yard range and hold indoor leagues in the winter.......They have two retail websites that you can access for all your hunting needs...one is Obsessionarchery.com and the other is 3dshoots.com.........3dshoots.com will let you also know where all the local 3d, spot, and field shoots are scheduled........The owners name is Chris Christensen.....give him a try.....he is always willing to help....thanks Garrick


----------



## Bowhntr22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bow Rack 
(541) 746-9711 
392 Q St Springfield, OR 97477


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Black Hawk Archery South Coast, Sa*

NEW SHOP AND INDOOR RANGE AMERICAN STYLE....:first::clap::thumbs_up


:wav: WELCOME ABOARD LISA AND KURT:wav:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## drew300 (Apr 30, 2006)

4 seasons archery in ann arbor mi great staff cool 3d range they carry pse darton ross bowtec


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Coyote Bluff Archery, Bristow, OK


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

*Black Hills Archery*

Black Hills Archery in Rapid City SD. Great people Great shop! Second to NONE!


----------



## Wbuffetjr1 (Oct 3, 2006)

TimberGhost Hunting and Fishing
Calhoun, GA
Ask for Josh!


----------



## supermonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

On Target Archery in Mayslick KY. Matt is a great guy to do business with.


----------



## RIP5 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Terminal Velocity Archery*

Terminal Velocity Archery in Chillicothe, Ohio

Michael is the right up there with Crackers on bow tuning, you can ask Cracker's himself. Elite, Bowtech and Martin dealer. He really gets the speed out of bows!!! And has excellent customer service.........


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

BIG SKY ARCHERY in Belgrade MT, No bow bashing! 20&30 indoor range, Techno Hunt and superb service, Class act bow shop to the capitol "T".


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Pat's Archery in Okmulgee, OK. Always feel welcome when I went in there... Even though it's generally always busy, you never feel rushed.. Excellent selection and service too.. :thumbs_up
> 
> My only complaint is I live too far from the shop so I can't drop in very often..


Might try jp archery in sapulpa they are always friendly and helpfull!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

VARMITHUNTER said:


> Might try jp archery in sapulpa they are always friendly and helpfull!


I agree :thumb:
The guys at JP are top notch!


----------



## lgnn415 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Steve's Archery*

STEVE'S ARCHERY - MONROE, VASteve is great, has an awesome indoor range out to 30 yards, and you can't beat his customer service. Second to NO ONE. he stayed at the shop til 930 at night setting up my bow and making sure i was happy with it before he let me leave the shop with it. if you're looking for awesome customer service, attention to detail, and a shop that will cater to your needs, hit up username vft, he'll hook you up with whatever you need.


----------



## BowtechLady (Jul 23, 2006)

*Lancaster Archery*

I have to say Lancaster Archery. They have anything and everything you could want. More important to me...they have friendly, knowledgeable staff and awesome bow techs. You don't leave there until your bow is shooting the way you want it to. It is well worth a day trip just to experience the showroom!


----------



## Tub bob (Dec 31, 2005)

*Forche's Archery*

Forche's Archery in Blissfield, MI Great shop #1 in my book give them a call at 517-486-2050 ask for Nate


----------



## Hulburt5 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Obsession Archery!!!*

Heres another plug for Obsession! Chris and his wife run a great shop... True definition of a PRO SHOP!!:darkbeer:


----------



## mrmiskin (Feb 26, 2008)

The Bow Shack in Counce Tennessee and Custom Gear in Michie Tennessee. Lonnies Sporting Goods in Corinth Mississippi. All places have knowledgeable people who take the time to make sure that you are satisfied.


----------



## thomas brown (Aug 21, 2007)

Backcountry Archery - Anchorage, Alaska - If Bill can't fix it, it aint broke.


----------



## oregonelkhunter (Mar 1, 2005)

The bow rack in Springfield, Oregon. Top notch store, and Wayne,Lisa,Rick and Chris are all good people....

Dels archery den in Bend,Oregon.. Ed and Chuck are great guys, very helpful.


----------



## walkinonth (Jan 26, 2008)

BB Archery in Raytown Mo


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bassandbucks Wabash Indiana

one of the best Proshops in the state! and IMO the best!!!

bassandbucks.com


----------



## KEVINL. (Sep 19, 2005)

*Double B Archery (montgomery Tx.)*

Double B Archery!! Great People,great Service And The Very Most Knowledgable Tech You'll Find.... Check It Out!!!


----------



## N.H. Bowstalker (Dec 27, 2005)

Morse's sporting goods Hillsboro N.H. small shop but very friendly, informative and goes the extra distance to help even if you didn't buy it there. Kind of like the old days service station when you used to gas up and they washed the windshield, checked the oil, checked the tires and even said THANK YOU! Nowadays most gas stations are self serve, and they can't even be bothered to put paper in the damn pump printer so you have to go inside to get a receipt and an attitude!


----------



## ROGUE73 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Oak Ridge Archery ~ "The Pro Shop that must be Experienced"*

Oak Ridge Archery, Kasota, MN.
Donnie Fromm---Pro Shop owner, Pro bow tuner, Senior Pro.
Southern Minnesota's ONLY true Pro Shop.

http://youtube.com/user/mirage9773


----------



## arod (Sep 22, 2006)

*White Oak*

White Oak Archery in Opp Alabama. 
I went to them knowing nothing but that I had an interest in bow hunting. They set me up with a great bow while not trying to sell me a bunch of crap out of my budget just because I didn't know any better. Five years later I am still shooting the same bow, the same release (and I have tried out plenty of others) and even some of the same Easton 2213 arrows (re-fletched of course). Any one in the Dothan / Ft Rucker area would do well to visit them. It is worth the short drive. 

www.whiteoakarchery.net

White Oak Archery

1585 Veterans Memorial Parkway
(331 North Bypass)
Opp, Alabama 36467
Over 25 Years of Archery Experience
334-493-BOWS
Tues.-Fri. 11-6; Sat. 9-3 

Arod


----------



## applearcher (Mar 30, 2005)

*Ephrata Archery*

A great archery shop and 3-d indoor course. Paul will fix your bow the right way with personal service. has Bowtech , Diamond, Parker and Quest bows.
Located in Ephrata,Pa. on rt272.


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

Hunters Choice Archery is a great shop with a nice indoor 3-d course in Peshtigo. Arrow flite Archery in Cecil is another great shop but no indoor targets. Both owners are great guys to shoot the :zip: with.


----------



## gralewaj (Apr 18, 2007)

Ultimate Outdoors in Plum, Pa and Schupach's Archery in Jackson, Mi are the two best shops I've ever dealt with. Although I may have to check out Oak Ridge Archery in Kasota, MN... 60 yd indoor range?!!? Are you kidding me? Awesome!


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*shops*

Two that are very good in the midwest are Premier Archery in Lincoln, Ne. Roscoe is one of the most knowledgable on Bowtechs around, also carries Hoyt and PSE. Another is Vic's Archery in St. Joe been in busiess a long time and has helped many out when they needed it. Wealth of knowledge between these two shops yet 3hrs apart.


----------



## $25$ (Jan 15, 2007)

*Shops*

Gercones Archery in Blue Springs, Mo 20 yd indoor technohunt range its a blast and they carry Elite bows!!!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Best around!*

Toms gun and archery reedsburg wisconsin. This man is 68 years old and is a walking talking encyclopedia off archery anything. The only guy i let touch my bows. By the way he still at his age shoots 300s in the 5 spott leagues. Tore his right shoulder up ,and went lefty. That is dedication!

woodsedge archery in friendship wisconsin. Great service great prices 40 yard indoor rhinehart target range the guy has all of the rhineharts down to the frog lol.


----------



## robicon (Apr 18, 2008)

Hulme Sporting Goods in Paris, Tennessee (on 641 South).

They carry Bear, Mathews, PSE, Hoyt, and a few others.

Brian won't push particular names. He'll pull any number of bows to let you shoot on their indoor range.

He'll set up any bow in the store (d-ring, sights, rest, etc.) if you want to shoot it.

Good store, great help.


----------



## Wbuffetjr1 (Oct 3, 2006)

Timber Ghost Hunting and Fishing

Calhoun, GA

Ask for Josh


----------



## all4bows (Dec 6, 2004)

*Shops*

Xpert Archery in Farmington, NM; best shop in the 4corners area. Mountain Archery in Idaho for mail order if I can't get it locally.


----------



## arrow slinger 2 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hunt-N-shak*

The hunt-N-Shak in gumsprings virginia is worth the drive if you are in the central virginia area. They have a 10 lane indoor range as well as the techno hunt archery simulator. The owners and the staff are certified compound bow Techs and what ever your need for archery equiptment they have it. Mathews, Bow-tech, PSE (feel the need for speed), Bear, Diamond, AR, Browning, Martin and a great selection of traditional bows. The thing that appealed to me was the one on one service. I had the oportunity to try the product before i decided which way to go. The set up was great and before i left 20 yds was set.


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*Ttt*

An Archery Shop that Rocks in my area is "The Bow Shop" in Hepzibah, WV. It has been in buisness for over 30 years. The shop sells HOYT & BOWTECH. 

The Bow Shop
304-622-9440
http://thebowshop.net


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

The Archery Zone in Johnstown, PA. Excellent prices on Hoyt and Mathews bows, a very well stocked shop with lots of the latest gear, and Bill knows his stuff. I could go to shops that are a lot closer to buy my bows, but I will drive to Bill's shop any day of the week instead.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

When I started bow hunting (3 years ago) I was intimidated going in to a few local shops here. They all wanted me to spend 800 on a bow 200 for arrows I mean I would have to sold my first kid to take up bowhunting locally. I 100% agree with Bukwild on town hall archery here in Bellville, IL. I went in just to test the waters and I walked out fully loaded. Those guys are fantastic and were completely up front with me. They took the time to set my bow up right and work with me on my form and teach me the ways of becoming accurate and not just a shooter :darkbeer:


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

ive had pretty good service at these shops in mi
archers & anglers walled lake michigan
4seasons archery annarbor mi ( thanks for taking the time setting up the whammy 
also VF sports has good service 

unfortunately their all far away


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

also iam shocked no one mentioned kevins archery down in masontown pa


----------



## bigguy (Apr 18, 2008)

*Great shops*

In Sanford NC the Huntin hole is a great shop. They carry Kodiak, PSE, Fred Bear, Martin ,And Parker, And I think APA. Great guys who dont carwe what you shoot or where you bought it. Will tune anything and charge a VERY reasonable price


----------



## bigguy (Apr 18, 2008)

Huntin hole, in Sanford NC


----------



## jtrop (Jun 15, 2005)

Urban_Redneck said:


> There's a shop 15min from my place, yet, I find myself driving 40min to Targeteers (not on the way to anywhere I need to go). Nice folks, great selection, and repair work that's worth the money. Great custom strings.
> yr
> Jim


Ill second that, just purchased my third bow from them, been going there for about 10 yrs.


----------



## Psykotik (Apr 6, 2008)

*12 ring*

a local shop around me is 12 ring archery, in Arkansas, their VERY helpful, their main concern isn't money, its the customer, GREAT atmosphere, Only bad thing is their closed on weekends, but they hold a fair amount of shoots on Sundays, so thats fine by me, just gives me more of a chance to see the more experienced shooters. I would go there even if I had a BIG archery shop that was closer!


----------



## bulldogfiremen (Feb 28, 2008)

*bow shop*

I would say that First shot archery in vesper , WI is one of the best. Mike will treat you right and fix any problem you may have. He sells High Country and Pearson bow lines, He's going to have his new shop done soon. If your in the area give him a call and see what he has to offer!


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Meleagris1 said:


> Flying Arrow Sports II - East Greenbush NY. The only Pro shop I know of that is truly run by a Pro! Great service, top of the line gear, awesome range. :darkbeer:


I will second this one he is 2 1/2 hours from me but worth the trip


----------



## petahater (Apr 25, 2008)

Presleys outdoors in Bartonville Illinois, Mic, Chad and Scott are all great they take very good care of us up there they are always happy to go out of there way to help with anything you need they even gave my four year old a free hat.


----------



## six (Jan 7, 2008)

C & C Archery, between Amarillo and Lubbock, Texas, near Tulia. Mike Caldwell is a fantastic shot, wins 3-D shoots with regularity, treats his customers like friends, never "gouges" on his prices, and will drop whatever he's doing to repair, replace, tweak, mend, or sell a bow. He has never tried to up-sale a customer, but lends years of practical shooting experience and know-how to anyone who asks advise. He is a Hoyt dealer, and one reason I stay with Hoyt.


----------



## twb7878 (Mar 12, 2008)

*hoyt shooter*

I have to give a shout out to the guys (and gal) down at Miller's Archery in Bristol ,Tn. They are always great to us and always get you what you need. Keep up the great work guys!:wink:


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bass And Bucks in Wabash, Indiana!!


----------



## Holo (Feb 12, 2004)

*Bass-N-Bucks*



solocam79 said:


> Bass And Bucks in Wabash, Indiana!!


Josh does a great job!!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*thank you*



arrow slinger 2 said:


> The hunt-N-Shak in gumsprings virginia is worth the drive if you are in the central virginia area. They have a 10 lane indoor range as well as the techno hunt archery simulator. The owners and the staff are certified compound bow Techs and what ever your need for archery equiptment they have it. Mathews, Bow-tech, PSE (feel the need for speed), Bear, Diamond, AR, Browning, Martin and a great selection of traditional bows. The thing that appealed to me was the one on one service. I had the oportunity to try the product before i decided which way to go. The set up was great and before i left 20 yds was set.


thanks for the kind words.
With over 25 years as a retail manager. We know that Customer Service is #1 with us.


----------



## dworth08 (Mar 26, 2008)

The Archery Shop in Minster Ohio


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

I am not a regular customer, I just moved to the Charleston WV area and visited addington's archery in St. Albans WV.....not only are they knowledgeable and go the extra mile to help you, they fed my 4 year old one day while we were waiting to get a string and cable put on, didn't have to do that, they just did it without even thinking about it..

I am not a regular customer, obviously don't have $$$, so they were not doing it to gain anything, but they did it because they wanted too


----------



## ltracing (Apr 19, 2008)

i will try to bring this thread back to life with another vote for BASS AND BUCKS of wabash, indiana


----------



## jamezracer (May 10, 2008)

orange county archery in fountain valley. They were more than willing to help me out when I was getting started, and were eager to help me set up my new bow. Can not complain about the service, or the 14 lane range! and as a side note, I always stop by the equally impressive fish and chips shop next door. Hey, don't you get hungry after shooting from 12 to 7?


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Black Hawk Archery now rocks the south coast of KZN...*

Kurt and Lise Bunge fly the Black Hawk flag down the south coast of KZN, SA.

Bring that fabulous sport of archery to all those that live and holiday there. The venue consits of a well stocked shop and indoor range (up to 30m) all makes of bows are serviced and beginners can come a be shown the basics by truely awesome poeple that love the sport.

So Kurt and Lise :welcome: to the world of Pro shops that Rock....:RockOn::RockOn::drummer::jazzmatazzes: :rockband:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## busterstratton (Feb 25, 2005)

*Jerry's Indoor Archery Ocala, Florida*

Of course I could be prejudice since I do work there one day a week but we have been in business as an archery shop in Florida for many years. All of us teach archery and coach archery to local kids and adults alike. Many of our customers come from great distances and pass many shops on the way but they come we believe for the courtesy and product knowledge we encompass.http://www.3darchery.net


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

Higley's Archery - Centerville, P.A.


----------



## Hoyt_83 (Jun 10, 2006)

Little Creek Archery in Eddyville, IL. Leonard can does an awesome job of setting up bows and doesn't try to push new items on you when you stop by.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*Buckeye Outdoors*

If your in the central ohio area.you gotta check out Buckeye outdoors.Its the perfect shop.Brandon an George are great guys an very knowledgeable.There prices compete with anybodies.


----------



## conrad819 (Jun 9, 2008)

Wilderness Archery - Rocklin, CA --- Excellent service all the time...


----------



## 2 video (Aug 20, 2007)

*Simply the best*

:77:the Archery Shop pittsfield, illinois


----------



## zogger (Sep 1, 2007)

*Gotta Go with Creekwood Archery*

Creekwood Archery here in the Rochester, NY, is our place. Ben and Marcia Adams are fantastic people. They run a terrifc shop and everyone who shoots there is fun to shoot with. I think you judge how well a place is run by the atmosphere. Ben and Marica promote a positive, fun environment where you are not just a customer, but a friend. Everyone is helpful to each other. People are treated with respect and given encouragement. Their motto is "The FUN PLACE in ARCHERY"

In addition they emphasize archery for kids. Their programs for the kids is terrific. Not only do the kids have fun but they learn how to shoot properly. Patti Fryer does a terrific job with the kids. The kids from Creekwood regularly make a good showing at the tournaments.

Lastly, Ben and Ron Coyle know the equipment. They can help you select the right equipment and will set it up for you. They don't stop there, if you have an issue they are right there to help you and fix any problems. More than once they have seen an issue with a box while the person was shooting, took the bow back the bench, tuned it up right away, and had the person back shooting in a few mintues.

If you live in the Rochester area, stop in at Creekwood. Remember to bring your bow!

Shoot 'em in the Middle!

http://www.creekwoodarchery.com/


----------



## Alandale Archer (Apr 8, 2008)

Wayne & Lisa at The Bow Rack, Springfield, OR. Great customer service and quality products. Oh yeah, almost forgot Chris.


----------



## hitek (Mar 12, 2007)

Archery Outfitters in Sioux Falls SD, Does not push products on you, will order anything you ask for, even if they do not carry it.


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd have to say Hysell's Archery in Kenosha. Ive been going there for the past couple years and I'm more than happy with their service.


----------



## CJSdrftFLAT (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't know if it's been mentioned, but Predators Archery in Gilroy CA has treated me like family whenever I walk through those doors.


----------



## Archer149 (Jun 6, 2007)

Minnesota Archery in Litchfield Minnesota


----------



## MARTIN MAGNUM (Jun 23, 2007)

Whitetail Plus In Deer Park
Steves Archery In Walla Walla


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

ruchak said:


> Bay Country Archery in Pasadena,MD. The owner Mike Benton is a nice guy who will take his time setting up your rig, even if you are new and bring in a bow he didn't sell you(unlike other bowshops in the area). After Mike has tuned my bow I have always been satisfied. Also Mike never "pushes" merchandise on you. This is a first class shop with a first class owner. If you live in southern MD; I recommend either Bay Pro Shop in Dunkirk or Jim Crowley in Huntington. Bay Pro Shop has done good work on my bows when I lived in that area, Jim Crowley is an abrasive person who will try and push your buttons( all done in fun), but the man can tune a bow. My second shot after a visit to Crowley's resulted in a "Robin Hood" (1 arrow up the rear of another) at 40 yards.


didn't jim pass away?


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

the sportsmens center in bordentown nj is prolly one of the best shops around. if you live in pa not far from nj trust me its worth the drive this place has like 300 bows anything you want they got. 

http://www.sportsmenscenter.com/index.php


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

B&B Shooting Supplies, Bettendorf, IA. They had me at "hello"


----------



## eagledriver (Apr 26, 2008)

Brunners archery in Manitowoc,and HC archery,Bill and Roger great people to deal with.:darkbeer:


----------



## spaz 85 (Mar 7, 2007)

Broken Rack Archery
in Williamsburg OH just on the east side of Cinti
Dustin is a great honest guy and has earned my business


----------



## 3SpotShooter2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Proline Archery Range in Ozone Park, Queens, New York. Excellent and honest guys. It's a 20 yards range and a full shop also offers training. Very knowledgeable people. And one of them even participated and won in the Olympics.


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

*drydens*

chris griffith with drydens in ky.-i dont think you could ever find a guy in this industry that was any better to do business with!


----------



## wideerhunter (Apr 16, 2008)

Black Wolf Archery in Fond du Lac, WI. Husban and Wife team. Great people to deal with. They will take care of you.


----------



## southern_rebel (Jun 24, 2008)

*Winchester sportsman outfitters*

gotta give props to winchester sportsman outfitters in longview texas. they have taken care of my archery needs. had a problem with my first bow took it back they checked it out and transfered all my stuff from the first bow to the new. great group of folks there at winchester sports. they also have answered all my questions i could come up with when i first started shooting. A+++++.


----------



## bowhunterpse (Oct 23, 2005)

*Staghorn Archery!!!*



esskyl14 said:


> Theres no place like Staghorn. I've been going to Staghorn now for the past year for anything that has to do with archery. Steve Vanzile is one of the most friendly and knowledgeable pro shop owners i have ever delt with. When it comes to setting up a bow or coaching Steve is second to none. It dosent matter whether you shoot Target, 3d or Just love chasing those lovesick bucks in november. Staghorn got it all.
> 
> :darkbeer:


I`ll second this vote!!!! Steve is awesome to work with and deal with!!! He has helped me tons!!!!!! Hats off to you Steve!!!!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

*Archery Country, St. Cloud, Minnesota!*


----------



## mathews kid (Jun 22, 2008)

O'BRIEN's archery in ashland ky,also home of extreme archery.they really know what there doing.I wont let noone else work on my bows.


----------



## potter88 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tub bob said:


> Forche's Archery in Blissfield, MI Great shop #1 in my book give them a call at 517-486-2050 ask for Nate


+1 Nate is the man he'll bend over backwards to help you out and do anything in his power to keep you shooting and shooting better. Only person to work on my bow.


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

*JAKES ARCHERY* in Utah. 
Only place in the state that Stocks anything and EveryThing>Target/Hunting/Traditional!


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

Great Lakes Outdoor Supply - In middlefield/chesterland, oh. Great shop they will work on your bow until its right and give you an honest/truthful opinion equipment and the problem. I follow the bowtech mike between the two shops they have other bowtechs that are pretty good but Mike is my favorite and the only on one I let touch my bow. He does great work and if its not right the first time he will fix it for free and make sure its right. Great shop and they take care of there customers no questions asked. Also if you ask mike why he is making the changes he is making he will explain it and teach you how to do it so if you want to do it yourself later on you will know how to.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Steve's Archery in Monroe, VA. Great guy to deal with. Indoor 3-d and great customer service.


----------



## rabid (Nov 26, 2008)

Deer Valley Archery in York, Pa. Those guys have helped me out so much and do their best for me. Plus I like the fact you can shoot indoor there for 5 bucks all day!


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

I would have to say Micheal Deck at Terminal Velocity in Chillocothe, OH. Dude just plain knows his stuff


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

A1 Archery in Hudson Wisconsin,techs that know their stuff and will really take care of you. Plus they are dealers for almost every major bow manufacturer.


----------



## starr06 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Archery shop*

I'm in ohio and i think that fishermens warehouse is the best in the whole state never ever had a problem with there work


----------



## GCH (Jan 2, 2009)

*Bristol outdoors Bloomfield N.Y.*

Bristol outdoors is the best archery shop in the area..

George


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

neils archery Endicot NY

the owner is a nice guy and is good friend with my uncle.

the staff is very friendly and funny to be around.

they carry hoyt, mathews, pse and martin and limbsavers bow
trophy ridge
carbon express
easton
viper
surlock
axel
copper john
rage
g5
muzzy
QAD
ripecord
and so so so so much more stuff.

they also are really good bow tuners and all my stuff shoots great.

they have legues and comps all the time and before deer season they put a 3d course up.

a really good place to go IMO.


----------



## RCTiger29 (Jan 7, 2009)

JC Archery in Stockbridge

Jim Carpenter, Owner He will listen and do you right in all aspects. Give him a visit and you will have a friend in the business.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Baker's Archery Supply, Halifax PA Awesome bunch of guys!!!!


----------



## scottyb (Aug 6, 2008)

whitetail99 said:


> In Michigan Blue Water area The Hock Shop and Sporting Goods in Port Huron is outstanding. Outstanding PRICES & SERVICE.Here are just some of the manufactures you will find in stock! Bowtec,Diamond,Darton,Airow Gun,Carbon Express,Gold Tip,Sure-Loc,Toxonics,Spot Hogg,Extreme,Sword,Copper John,Montec,Muzzy,tru-Fire,STS,NAP,GKF,Trophy Taker,Cudde Back, Black Eagle lens and many more. More information and contacts check out there very own web site.
> The Hock Shop Sporting Center
> 1504 Military Street
> Port Huron 810-985-4082
> ...


+2 They really know their stuff and are great guys to deal with.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

Utah Archery Center in Salt Lake City gets my vote.


----------



## countryboy737 (Jan 6, 2009)

shoeminator said:


> Baker's Archery Supply, Halifax PA Awesome bunch of guys!!!!



Lancaster archery easily tops bakers, bakers is a nice place but they ripped me off on a bow last year.


----------



## scottyb (Aug 6, 2008)

lost n mi said:


> ive had pretty good service at these shops in mi
> archers & anglers walled lake michigan
> 4seasons archery annarbor mi ( thanks for taking the time setting up the whammy
> also VF sports has good service
> ...


+1 for VF Sports (Port Huron). Been around for many years (used to be called Voight's). I shop there quite often.


----------



## Grand River (Oct 22, 2006)

Arrow Head Archery near Eaton Rapids Michigan is a great place to go. No high pressure. Lets you try many different bows. Great instruction. Will set you up right and take care of you after the sale.


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

starr06 said:


> I'm in ohio and i think that fishermens warehouse is the best in the whole state never ever had a problem with there work


I agree fishermans warehouse is a good one. Mark really knows his stuff. You really ought to try Micheal Deck down at Terminal Velocity. I do all my big ordering and big changes with him. For small problems I hit up Fish. Ware. because it is close.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

MONTANA

Big Sky Sports & Service- Lima 


IDAHO

Downwind Archery- Idaho Falls 


ARIZONA

Mile High Archery- Humboldt

All great shops with knowledgeable staff. My favorite is the one I am in at the time.


----------



## Johnny Numbers (Dec 21, 2008)

Another shout out for *The Bow Zone* in Spring, Texas!!!

After a bad experience with another of the local archery shops here, I went to *The Bow Zone * and they fixed me right up. You walk through the door and the air is thick with knowledge. These guys know their stuff, they're friendly, and take the time to help you with whatever you need.

As long as these guys are around...I have no need to go anywhere else.

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## flailer (Mar 24, 2006)

*flying arrow*

i must add my 2 cents worth here. jim despart over at flying arrow sports is a real class act. if anyone ever wants to visit a REAL archery PRO shop take a trip over and see jim. you will not be disapointed whether you are a seasoned veteran or someone new to the sport he has a way with people and our sport i am sure you will appreciate.


----------



## bbeltram (Jan 2, 2009)

*Pekin Bass & Bow*

Merle is a great guy and really knows his stuff. If he doesn't have what you need, he'll get it at a reasonable price.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Accurate Archery in Melbourne Florida, Very good people to deal with go above and beyond what they have to do.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

:thumbs_up Dan Neebe, Wycombe Pa..


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

Kickers Archery, Beresford South Dakota... Austin is a great bow tuner!


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Lil Arrow Shop in Mace, IN. Charlie has been a PSE Pro Shop for nearly 25 years or so, very knowledgeable, great guy, would do anything to help. Thanks for all your help Charlie. Customer for life !


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

My vote goes out to Green Top in Glen Allen Virginia. I would'nt have a new bow set up by anyone but Glen Harper. He knows his stuff! By the way, hope your having a blast at the ATA show over in Indiana this week.:wav:


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

Archery Country In Austin TX


----------



## Dren1276 (Mar 10, 2008)

Peregrynne said:


> If you live in the Cincinnati area then you have to use - Stenger's Outdoor Products on Main St. in Addyston, OH. Mike will help you with what ever you need as long as he has it available in the store. He knows his bows too. If you need a tune up he is the man to see. Great customer service, you are a person and not just a dollar sign.



X2 I have had nothing but good service from Mike at stengers. I buy just about all my stuff archery related there. 



Also while I'm here I throw a plug in for another shop close by to me that I have recently been going to. While they don't have the experiance that the above mentioned has they are well on there way. There a new shop called Arrows And Antlers in butler Ky. They have nice 20 yard range heated and have league shoots throughout the week in the evening. Three brothers own it and one is a Ky game warden and is a wealth of info all three are good guys and good shots. I will be making some purchases there as well. Check them out as well


----------



## Bow Kill (Feb 19, 2008)

*xXx* *ARCHERY* in Rainer Oregon 
1-503-556-1322 Gets my vote.:target:


----------



## onebadmutt (Feb 12, 2007)

arrow head archery in eaton rapids


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

The Bow Garage
Summerville, GA 30747
706-859-7072

Located about 25 minutes north of Rome
Owners: Jud and Tiffany Westbrook
(formally of The Great Outdoors, Trion, GA and Fort Payne, AL)


----------



## scruffy (Jan 31, 2006)

Bent Arrow archery in culvertown, KY. it is a small shop, husband and wife, customer service unmatched and Gene knows his stuff.:shade:


----------



## 2ball (Feb 23, 2004)

*Ultimate Outdoors +1*



MartinMan18 said:


> Ultimate Outdoors in Plum, PA Went in to buy a fletching Jig and singed up for the techno hunt league and now i have a new Guardian. All I can say is wow these guys (Tim & Jason) are great they have built custom strings for me and all. Tuned my bow in 2 shots, I will never vistit another shop as long as I live.




+1, nice peops and nice shop. Been seeing Tim and Jason for 14 years


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 8, 2002)

Southern Shooters in LaGrange Ga is the home of Travis "T-Bone" Turner and his bow mechanics. Come on by and see us. Check out the web site www.southernshooters.com


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Panhandle Archery Outfitters in Amarillo, Texas. Owned and run by Mike Howard. Awsome customer service.


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bwana Archery!


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Ackley & Sons in Westfield PA. Great selection (Hoyt, Mathews, Ross, Quest) and Brett will always take the time to get your equipment the way "you" want it! When I leave there, I know my bow is tuned right! Plus their prices are always WAY BELOW the retails I see posted on here all the time for the new bows.


Also, Belmont Archery in Friendship NY. Mike has been in business for 30 years. Shops don't stay open that long unless they are doing things right, and he is a Mathews and Bowtech dealer.


----------



## MajorF (Jun 21, 2008)

Pro Line Archery Lanes in Ozone Park,NY is a great place to go every one is very helpful. I go there alot. (www.archeryNY.com):)


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Gotta go with with the HuntNShak in Gum Springs,VA. 
Rob and Marcy are great and have a pretty good selection at reasonable prices as well as a 20 yd indoor range.

http://www.huntnshak.com/


----------



## mr_verbatim (Jul 2, 2008)

*Sandhill Archery*

I drive 3.5 hours and cross a border through another country to get to Sandhill and deal with Ron.

Best service you can imagine; he also has the best taxidermied mounts I've ever seen! He's won some awards for them also.

SAND HILL ARCHERY 
3751 30th Street, Hamilton, MI 49419
269-317-8671

V


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

Double Lung Archery Inc.
LaPorte City, IA
319-342-4550

Ask for Dave (owner)....He will take care of everything you need.

Carries Mathews, Hoyt, Ross, Pearson, Diamond
He can order anything you would need
35 yd indoor 3-d range
He's a mathews trained bow technition.

www.doublelungarcheryinc.com


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

trail-n-arrow
west union, ohio
937-695-0959
george and emma dotson

if they can't get it, you don't need it!!


----------



## redracer_6 (Feb 19, 2007)

ackleys and sons
Westfield pa
ask for Brett




wilson archery
tioga pa


----------



## westman (Sep 24, 2008)

Stateline Archery

Freeport, IL

Terry has always treated me and my family in the best possible way. Very knowledgeable and very helpful.


----------



## SuchLike (Dec 6, 2007)

Buck Hollow Sports in Pella Iowa, and Archers Obsesssion in Saginaw Minnesota. Not GIANT shops in square footage, but I dare you to find other guys that will take care of your bow and concerns like these guys. Would drive five hours right past other shops to have thme work on my stuff. Have done it many times. It's called TRUST.


----------



## shakylx (Nov 21, 2008)

*Shultz's World Class Archery
Bloomsburg, PA
Authorized HOYT dealer*

Unbeliveable Professional level knowledge and customer service 

makes own custom strings and will setup and work on just about any bow new or old best of all they are very down to earth and will not treat you like an idiot and make you feel out of place being their


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

+1 to the staff and owner of Corner Archery in Glendale, AZ.

They got me set, let me find the one bow that was the best for me, and got it all set up for me.

Rhonda and her staff are some of the best out there. 

-Steve


----------



## Shadow Tracker (Dec 8, 2007)

SHAFT SPORTS WHERE SIZE AND PENETRATION MATTERS!!!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer


----------



## ViperTec shootr (Jun 9, 2005)

Select Archery in Bloomington, IL! Jim is one heck of a nice guy and will do anything he can to help you, I'm a customer for life!


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

Army guys get to travel a lot so I have 3.

Moose at Lancaster Archery...no contact required.

Shooters Supply in New Castle, Delaware www.shooterssupply.net
John at Shooters Supply introduced me to Hoyt along with some tutorials in trapping. Taught me different tuning methods.

Jeffreys Archery in Columbia, SC- http://www.jefferyarchery.com/main/proshop.htm
Tom and Owen are the kinds of guys you wish you had as family members. Tom understands the science of archery and tunes as well as anyone I have seen. Customer service is his number one goal.


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

My parent's shop... ADDINGTON'S BOWHUNTER SHOP 

Winfield, West Virginia


He's been setting up my exhibition bows for 24 years.... and I hit baby aspirin from mid air! Think of what the man can do for a hunting bow! By the way, Mom has taken her fair share of big game with a bow too--- something like 18 bear. Visit : www.addingtonsbowhuntershop.com

Shoot Straight,
Frank

This photo is my dad and I in 1971.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

hitek said:


> Archery Outfitters in Sioux Falls SD, Does not push products on you, will order anything you ask for, even if they do not carry it.


X 2!!
Archery Outfitters is by far the Best shop in the area. Kim and Deb are Great People!! They have awesome facilities with a huge indoor range and 2 outdoor ranges. Ever in Sioux Falls SD.....stop on in!


----------



## Shadow Tracker (Dec 8, 2007)

And spelling doesn't!!!!


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Woods edge archery*

WOODS EDGE ARCHERY is my only go to place for all my needs and where I insist that all my friends and students go for tune ups, new gear, and 3-D indoor shooting.
There is also a very cool out door 3-D range. Dan has a full service shop and is well known for his taxidermy mounts.
If your ever in central WI stop in and say hello.40 yard indoor is a big draw for league shooting and bow season warm up rounds.Woods Edge is located on rt 21 7 miles west of Coloma on the north side of the road ,THANKS WOODS EDGE !!! sincerely :Jeff Mohr:wink:


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

Broken Arrow Archery in Milwaukie, OR. Very knowledgable and great customer service. Spend alot of time there. And another one for the Bow Rack in Springfield, OR. 2 hour drive for me but well worth the drive.


----------



## ALLEN66 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hideaway Archery
South Dayton, NY

Great new shop, 20 yard indoor range, very helpful, winter leagues


----------



## eddie_tobler (Jun 20, 2008)

In the north western corner of NC got to Robbys Archery in Mt Airy
down here in Harnett Co go to Cape Fear Archery.


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

Living in Northwest Alabama, the best I have found is located about an hour away in Michie, TN which is just north of Corinth, MS. It is called Custom Gear Pro Shop and is run by Mike Ashe. Best shop I have ever been to. The Outdoor and Archery Store in Killen, AL isn't bad either. 

My other advice would be to STAY AWAY from Shoals Outdoor Sports in Tuscumbia, AL which is very close to my residence.


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

*drydens sporting goods-ky*

chris griffith with drydens in ky is a#1!:thumbs_up


----------



## Skipper (Apr 11, 2004)

*North Texas Archery & Outfitting*

North Texas Archery & Outfitting, with Fay Frigon is a top shelf archery shop in the Dallas,Texas area.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

shakylx said:


> *Shultz's World Class Archery
> Bloomsburg, PA
> Authorized HOYT dealer*
> 
> ...


I agree 100% :thumbs_up


----------



## Smokey84 (Sep 1, 2006)

Louie D's Archery 
39 Calvery Road
Charleroi, PA 
724-344-1496

Louie and Theron are two of the best people to deal with. They go out of their way to make sure your taken care of.


----------



## Det (Jan 1, 2003)

Flying Arrows Sports, Carmel New York . Tons of experience, great range,good guys,and it has the feel of "Cheers" (where everybody knows your name).


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

I have never been in a shop that "rocked." Been in a couple of them that are OK, but not really great.


----------



## parkerhuntr89 (Sep 20, 2007)

Shupachs archery out of jackson michigan.Brian up their and ol man gordy do a hell of a job along with everyone else in their.Along with gilson in blissfield michigan Nate a Jimmy know their stuff only two places I will trust my stuff to :thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## hunter97051 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a hard time just putting in for just one. For several years I had used Archers Afield in Tigard, Oregon. They were the only real pro shop that didn't open and then close up soon after. They have definatly stood the test of time. Jim (the owner) and his Guy's do know what they are doing and they do it well. The problem is they are a 40 minute drive if there is no traffic and if there is it can be up to 1 hr or a little more to get there. Jim is one hell of a nice guy and he contributes to our local archery club even though he is so far away. On the other hand a couple of local Guy's Cory and Dustin opened up xXx Archery in Rainier, Oregon and have been in business for a couple of years now. I shot with Cory in the late 80's and he has been into archery in every aspect as a pro shooter down to a hunter ever sence I have known him, so he definatly knows his stuff and Dustin I have only known for the couple of years that they have been in business. He know his stuff also and is one hell of an archer to boot. They also contribute to our local archery club (Bushmen Archers in St.Helens, Oregon). I have been using xXx for the last year and a half and I have been recently added to there shooting staff and that to me is *one hell of an honor*. I can't stress to you folks out there even close the amount of grattitude I have for these Guy's *NOT* just for putting me on there staff, but for all the help they have given me to become a much better shooter. One that they would want on there staff...
What I am saying is that BOTH of these shops have good people that own and work in them. They are both great and anyone looking for a pro shop would not or could not go wrong in using either one. I also want to say *THANKS AGAIN *to *BOTH* for all the *AWESOME SERVICE*. Carl


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

Kecks Archer Corner, Newville Pa great customer service and prices are always rock bottom. . . techno hunt wich I love as well as small indoor range


----------



## hotfoot360 (Jul 30, 2008)

Tackle spot, London KY. These guys are the best.:wink:


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks for everyone supporting mom & pop retail shops. Having grown up in that business, it means alot to see so much support for good pro shops that take care of their customers.

This is a cool thread.


----------



## hunter97051 (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt for a great thread!!


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Creekwood Archery in Brockport Ny!
http://www.creekwoodarchery.com/


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Wildcat Archery in Pooler, Georgia. Very knowledgable group of people and fun to be around. :thumbs_up


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

Spirt quest archery Kallispell MT!! Nicest guys I have ever talked to!!!


----------



## Fcal124 (Dec 24, 2008)

Since I live in the Land That Time Forgot, I have to travel at least 40 min to get to a pro shop. I'm lucky enough to be between two good ones.
Targeteers and The Sportsman's Center. Both excellent shops.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Bass and Bucks in Wabash Indiana


----------



## Mutonian (Jan 18, 2009)

*Walmart!*

Best deals on the best Allen, GameGetter and Cobra Accessories!

Fiberglass arrows $.99! 

3 Pack of Allen broadheads $6.99!

Every sporting goods employee there is a PRO. Just ask one!


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

Mutonian said:


> *Walmart!*
> 
> Best deals on the best Allen, GameGetter and Cobra Accessories!
> 
> ...


HAHA!!!! Fly fishing experts as well!!!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Another vote for Fairfield Outdoors in Lancaster, Ohio:thumbs_up


----------



## hypochiro (Dec 17, 2008)

Archery Specialist in maple grove...brian does great work wont sell you any garbage.


----------



## dmall66 (Dec 29, 2008)

The Archery Shop in Pittsfield,IL
217-285-1610
Great equipment, great service, and a great place to just hang out with the guys.


----------



## Vahunter1819 (Dec 19, 2008)

B&B Archery in Mannassas, VA. Great shop with great service


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.thearcheryforum.com/index.html

my local shop in middle island NY. One of the top bowtech dealers in NY,and mydad works there,so i shoot free:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

*archery shops that rock*

alabama archery in alabama ny 35min from buffalo ny bill is a serious bow doc!!!!!!


----------



## woodcat (Aug 30, 2008)

Deckers Bows n more, East Beton Pa., 40 yrd 30 target indoor 3/d range, 2 20 yrd ranges indoors, 10 below 0 outside you can shoot in your T shirt. The owner shoots 3/d in the pro class, he's won the ESPN shoot before, also hunts an the pro shop is full of awsome mounts, always has bowhunting shows on the tv. He an his right hand man are 2nd to none on setting up bows an tuning, ive been in alot of archery shops around the country and this pro shop is 2nd to NONE. right off exit 201 inter.state 81 pa. killer place:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

spaz 85 said:


> Broken Rack Archery
> in Williamsburg OH just on the east side of Cinti
> Dustin is a great honest guy and has earned my business


+1

Dustin definitely has my business. I drive about 40 miles to his shop because of the way he runs his business and treats his customers...:darkbeer:


----------



## FF BAYNE (Nov 18, 2008)

*Shops*

D&R ENTERPRISES SPRINGFIELD OHIO TOP OF THE LINE SHOP. RICK RUST IS ONE OF THE GREATEST GUYS YOU WILL EVER MEET. VERY SMART HE KNOWS HIS STUFF. SPENT A YEAR IN OHIO AND GOT TO FREQUENT D&R ALOT, AND THE PEOPLE THERE ARE GREAT. THERE ARE A FEW SHOPS AROUND WHERE I LIVE IN NC, BUT IF I NEED ANYTHING D&R WILL BE THE FIRST SHOP I CALL. IT DOESNT MATTER IF HE IS 450MILES AWAY.ITS WORTH THE DRIVE:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## hilltopper (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hunters Den*

Hunters Den In Russellville, Kentucky-- A full service archery shop, been in business for several years. Allen is a good guy and very knowlegable!


----------



## captain18 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Steve's Archery*

Steve's Archery, Monroe, Virginia


----------



## Cornraker (Jul 22, 2008)

any guys in MD here that have been to Jefferson Archery?


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

From the old days:
"Primitive Weapons" which was in Milford, OH
"Steve's Archery" which was in East Fork State Park area in Ohio

Current shops:
Valley Archery Supply - Vanceburg, KY
Trail-n-Arrow - West Union, OH
Dan's Archery - Bethel, OH
Dan's Archery - Camden, OH
Cabin Fever - Peebles, OH


----------



## WhiteTail74 (Jul 3, 2004)

Archery Unlimited in Prattville,AL.:wav:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Coyote Bluff Archery - Bristow, OK


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

*Representin Nebraska*

I'll add my 2 cents...I go to 2 shops here in Lincoln. The one I visit most is Paul's Archery (he works out of his garage and does a great job!) and Premier Archery (Ross is a great guy, too).


----------



## FireWillie77 (Jan 17, 2004)

Bill Pellegrinos archery hut, Colorado Springs Colorado. Great people and great shop:thumbs_up


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

Advantage Archery in Covina CA :thumbs_up


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

Schupbachs Sporting Goods...Jackson, MI...They take care of ya at any cost...I would never go anywere else...Oh and Ted Nugents Martin Firecat was in there today:thumbs_up


----------



## hawaii boy (Dec 30, 2008)

Pig Pen Archery Honolulu,Hawaii.The best archery guru in Hawaii.


----------



## wvman (Nov 26, 2007)

*Sportsmans Emporium Morgantown, WV. Mike Shey owner great guy and knows his work. I had my bow stolen the day before season began, he had me set up to go hunting again in an hr. Honest and fair treats my two kids great and helped me introduce them to archery, doesnt get any better!!!*


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

Halls Arrow AKA halls archery. Manchester CT. Best shop in NE. Full service. all pro and some olympians. Walk in with no bow, walk out with a bow perfectly tuned. Excellent customer service. Full line of bows, 3-d range, paper, and virtual 3-d. 

HALL all the way:thumbs_up


----------



## Maria_David (Jan 28, 2009)

great ... awesome 


thanks for sharing 


cheers


----------



## TedBoezaart (Jun 5, 2006)

*Wow*

All these great shops everywhere, but not one in Atlanta...:sad:


----------



## Chrome Dome (Dec 28, 2006)

Rocky Mountain Pro Shop in Logan UT, run by AT'er MightyElkHntr.

He's been great helping me set up my new Utratec. Great service!


----------



## je4bowhuntin (Jan 25, 2009)

Daveports archery in prague, ok 405-567-3844 best people i have ever delt with


----------



## mmktiger (Jun 24, 2008)

*The Bow Rack in downtown Martinez CA*

I gotta chance to shoot there tonight and the place is awesome! The shop is HUGE with 22 lanes with Spyderweb targets. It's gotta be the largest indoor range in the Bay Area and the range fees is the cheapest compared to other places I've been. It looks fully stocked, has a pro shop, and I was able to get hands on with all the gear I was looking at. Had a chance to talk to the owner too, and he said there's plans for an indoor 3-D range. :thumbs_up


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

White Oak Archery in Opp Alabama. Best service in the country. 

www.whiteoakarchery.net


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

My Hat's off to Greg and Matt at Whitetails plus in Deer Park, WA. North of Spokane, WA. I drive 200 Miles round trip to see these two professional and Courteous Guys!:thumbs_up


----------



## buckyboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Adams Archery Milan MI, Great service ,great people,with indoor and outdoor 3d . www.adamsarchery.com


----------



## flounder112 (Dec 30, 2008)

flying arrow sports II in east greenbush NY is awsome everyone there is very helpfull and knoledgeable enjoy going there have a great shop set up


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

HIDE AWAY ARCHERY


Their great!


----------



## IL Bowhunter 82 (Sep 28, 2006)

Double Lung Archery in Farmer City, IL. PSE and Martin Dealer. The owners are awesome guys that would do anything for us which shows there real personalities. We wanted a thirty yard indoor range to practice for 3D, They built it. Anything we want they will try they're hardest to do. Anyone in the area check it out. We start 5 spot Leagues on Thursday Feb, 18. $10 per person, Hunter class only. Pays out top three spots.


----------



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

S&S Archery of Limestone,NY. Gregg and Fay are first class people, and Gregg is an awesome bow tech.


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*Rockin' Pro shops...*

Joel Smith runs the archery section of SOS in Griffin, Georgia. Southern Outdoor Sportsman (SOS) is owned by Jay and Patricia, and have a great family feel every time you walk in. They are 40 minutes south of Atlanta, and only 5 miles from Atlanta Motor Speedway...stop in and tell them Garrick sent ya!


----------



## 90-tcom (Feb 10, 2007)

*bow shops that Rock !*

Any in the Louisville, Ky area ?


----------



## lilbigbowhunter (Aug 18, 2008)

KJ'S PRO ARCHERY IN CARMICHAELS, PA!! KJ IS A PRO SHOOTER FOR MATHEWS. HIM AND HIS DAD, KEVIN POLISH ARE VERY NICE GUYS AND DEF. KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING. VERY HELPFUL AND KIND! THEY ARE TE BEST AROUND!!!!!!!!

THESE GUYS DEF DESERVE A THUNBS UP:thumbs_up


----------



## DCSCO (Nov 23, 2008)

Crosswinds Archery, Mt Airy, Maryland. I live closer to Jefferson Archery, but feel more comfortable at Crosswinds. Maybe it's the old shop feel and I trust Tom.


----------



## Basilej (Dec 21, 2005)

*C&M Archery*

Down there the last few Wednesday! It Rocks and bring your own brew!
C&M Archery /Freedom,PA

http://www.cmarcheryproshop.com/


----------



## iowabowtech (May 13, 2008)

SuchLike said:


> Buck Hollow Sports in Pella Iowa, and Archers Obsesssion in Saginaw Minnesota. Not GIANT shops in square footage, but I dare you to find other guys that will take care of your bow and concerns like these guys. Would drive five hours right past other shops to have thme work on my stuff. Have done it many times. It's called TRUST.



10-4 on Buck Hollow of Pella, Iowa. Boyd is top notch. Best shop in the state and then some.


----------



## WhiteTail74 (Jul 3, 2004)

archery unlimited in prattville,AL.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## mqshooter (Jan 22, 2003)

*B&L ProShop*

Bob and Jenny in Cataract Wisconsin, they are a class act. They can really set up a bow.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Woods edge archery*

Dan is truly the man WOODS EDGE ARCHERY THE BEST I KNOW OF.
WOODS EDGE ARCHERY in Friendship Wi 1 715 228 5451 central Wi archers get er done with WOODS EDGE ARCHERY !!!!!!!!!!!!!! tell dan Jeff Mohr sent ya.:wink::thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## LPPLAYER59 (Jan 12, 2009)

I got two....

Acorn Archery in NewCastle, PA...Thank you to Bob and his staff.

Also, My local Gander Mtn. in Niles, OH has been more than great! Thanks to Ryan and his staff!


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Flying Arrow Sports, Carmel, NY! Tommy & Mike RAWK!

I hear that Jim Despart guy may know what he's doing too over at one of FAS' other locations :wink:


----------



## danlan00 (Dec 31, 2008)

Archery Specialists in Osseo MN Ask for Bryan the guy has a following like no one. Willing to help you out with anything! I've been picking this guys brain for more than 8 years, he is a welth of knowledge!:thumbs_up


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Bass & Bucks in Wabash, IN. The Butchers will treat you like family.:thumbs_up*


----------



## bigbull94 (Jan 11, 2006)

*xxx and archeryworld*



Bow Kill said:


> *xXx* *ARCHERY* in Rainer Oregon
> 1-503-556-1322 Gets my vote.:target:


:thumbs_up DUSTIN,CORY,JOHN,ARE GREAT,GO XXX. 
ARCHERYWORLD IN VANCOUVER,WASHINGTON JOE,MIKE,DANA ARE ALSO TOP NOTCH PEOPLE.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

455 posts and no one has listed Tom Rothrock yet.
Ok I'll do it. Be glad to.

Lonesome Elk Archery
4323 E Head Ave.
Terre Haute IN.
812-466-2391

Tom has been building and repairing bows since the first compound was invented. He was one of the first. Tom and his wife Cindy are some of the best people you will ever meet. I am sure somewhere in the world there is someone who knows as much as Tom...but I have never met one.
If you are within a hundred miles of Terre Haute Indiana you owe it to yourself to drop in, and judge for yourself.


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Davenports in Prague, Oklahoma or Oklahoma Archery are both excellent shops:darkbeer:


----------



## 45BABY-X (Feb 16, 2009)

here is a list of shops i have visited in michigan that rock.

Bay City bowmen of Bay City

Capital Area Sportsmens Club of Lansing

Flint Bowmen of Flint

Starlight Archery of Lapeer

Oakland County Sportsmans Club

Mid-Michee Bowman


----------



## Bobber 1 (Mar 11, 2008)

RANDALS REDARROW ARCHEY in Coloma Mi. he is an exclent bow mechanic. his range has indoor 3d to 35yards, indoor 20yard for target and a dart system. coffee is always on . good place to go and talk and have a good time.


----------



## BeeCee (Oct 22, 2007)

Archer's Advantage in Little Rock, Ar. The best in town, or any other town around here.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

Just finished the web page for Utah Archery Center in Salt Lake City Utah.

http://www.utaharcherycenter.net Check it out! Great shop.


----------



## kodiakemt (Feb 10, 2009)

Vahunter1819 said:


> B&B Archery in Mannassas, VA. Great shop with great service



Thought I was the only one in the NOVA. 

+1 for B&B. Was just in there last night spending a little money.


----------



## 1ton0fun (Jan 14, 2008)

pat key and wyoming archery in kemmer,wy i drive from idaho to shop there.


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

*adrenalin sports*

adrenalin sports in sanford,nc. great folks to deal with!


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

Weasner archery....bloomville, ohio


----------



## Nardo (Oct 12, 2008)

Corner Archery in Glendale, AZ


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok ill list mine!

Log Cabin Archery
Land o' Lakes Florida
813 996 1345
Owner:Eric

This place is a small little place. The owner Eric is great. He helps any way he can and has the best prices on labor out there.. He has about 3 presses and stocks a ton of bows. He also has an intoor range that is free of charge to use! I just make sure i buy something small everytime i go there cause i know that range work cost money. If any of you ever have a chance to stop there, drop by and tell him that "Carlos" sent you.


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

JeffB said:


> Flying Arrow Sports, Carmel, NY! Tommy & Mike RAWK!
> 
> I hear that Jim Despart guy may know what he's doing too over at one of FAS' other locations :wink:


Now that I'm back in the Albany area, I'm going to be doing all my archery business through Flying Arrow's East Greenbush store. There have been reported sightings of Jim there :ninja:


----------



## Walker40 (Feb 25, 2007)

Archery Quest in Springfield Missouri is a great shop. Mark keeps a very well stocked inventory of everything you would need. They also have a Techno-Hunt facility which is a blast, not to mention a 3D range and a paper tuning tunnel. They deal in Hoyt and Mathews, among other brands also available. I'm certain he has been in business 12 years or longer. Experience is everything.


----------



## hunt_xt (Jan 27, 2009)

Whitetail Outfitters, Christiansburg ,VA. Chris is an awesome guy, he won't do ya wrong. Anything you need, he can get. Very down to earth!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Big Game Archery, 2044 Filuk Place, Abbotsford, BC, Canada. V2S 5P2. (604) 859-2086. Wayne and Wendy do a great job.


----------



## treesnyper (Feb 15, 2009)

Uncle Bills archery in williamson west virginia. Mathews, Ross, Bowtech, Misson. (304-235-5169)


----------



## blue25km (Feb 9, 2009)

newer shop in the twin cities area called backwoods. they are a smaller shop thats growing fast because of there their knowlege and service. they have fixed problems for me many other shops in the twin cities area that had no idea. very nice to have a shop that you can trust and also feel like you matter. 

for all you minn. guys i recommend having the younger owner kyle help you out. honest friendly easygoing knows his stuff :darkbeer:


----------



## 3shot (Dec 24, 2008)

i've done business with the A-1 shop out of wisconsin and there nice but would have to second the shop out of twin cities area backwoods. growing, yes but awsome and very friendly you the customer matter again!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## AirForce (Feb 22, 2009)

Aaron's in Newburg, MO 573-762-2226. 28 years pro shop experience and a great shop!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*King's Archery in Louisville, Ky*

Scott King (the owner) is a very knowledgeable archer and a great guy. :thumbs_up


----------



## hunting4fun (Mar 7, 2008)

mr_verbatim said:


> I drive 3.5 hours and cross a border through another country to get to Sandhill and deal with Ron.
> 
> Best service you can imagine; he also has the best taxidermied mounts I've ever seen! He's won some awards for them also.
> 
> ...




I will second this. Ron is great. One of the hardest working people when it comes to customer service.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Shultz's World Class Archery in Bloomsburg, Pa. Todd, Larry and Sue are great people. Phone 570-784-7256.


----------



## SilverFlash (Feb 24, 2009)

L&H Woods & Water 

Waretown & Wall NJ

Never steer you wrong, great service, fair prices.


----------



## Rooster73 (Jan 5, 2008)

Bwana Archery St.Paul Mn. Igo there 3or4 days a week sometimes just to drink coffee and bull****. That is the only place I will buy anything in MN. If you need something ask for John, Jr. or Andy 651-482-9866:thumbs_up:spam4:


----------



## ron_burgundy (Dec 31, 2008)

Buy-U-Bows in Bossier City, Louisiana. I showed up right before closing and he stayed late letting me shoot bows. After I made my decision and offered to come back when he could get it setup. He wanted to set it up right then, and let me shoot a bit after that. Great guy, great shop.


----------



## dnbnt (Aug 27, 2006)

*Pro Shop That ROCKS!*

BK III Archery in SE Wisconsin. Elite gold dealer. Give Bob a call @ 414-405-5398. He will take care of you!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Sutton Archery in Benton, Pa!!!!!


----------



## Basilej (Dec 21, 2005)

*C&m*

http://www.cmarcheryproshop.com/


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Local, Full Rut and No Limits are good. Back home in So.Cal there was only one I would trust, Willow Creek.


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

Red Rock Archery in Grand Junction, CO. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## gnuisance (May 15, 2010)

Smithfield Archery in Fort Worth TX. Can't say enough about Stan and Rhonda they are both really great folks who will treat you right.


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ravlin Hill Archery in Sherman,N.Y. Great to deal with Mathews,Darton dealers many different acc. and great tuners. A ++++++


----------



## 7designs (May 19, 2010)

Southern Draw Archery in Rock Hill, SC. Very smart good ol boys. Plus the Robin Hood 3d Archery Range is out back.

http://www.southerndrawarchery.com/


----------



## RFoss (Jul 27, 2009)

*Ultimate Outdoors in Plum Boro, PA*

Ultimate Outdoors is and will be my shop of choice. About 3 years ago I walked through their doors knowing nothing about archery. Jason and Tim were both very patient with me and really took the time to educate me throughout my process. They could have just had me go shoot some bows and be on my way but they went out of their way to help me choose what was right for me and made sure I knew what I was buying and why I was buying it. Not only do they have a great inventory; they are extremely knowledgeable, skilled, and most importantly they are good stewards of the sport. Their actions have been one of the contributing factors to my new found passion for archery and bowhunting. I will go out of my way to give Jason and Tim all of my future business and will recommend that anyone in the Pittsburgh Area go check them out...you will not be disappointed!!


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

GoldStar OutDoors in Edmore is a great shop. Huge selection of bows and accessories, knowledgable staff, and TOP notch bow techs. Tink (Terry) will have your bow shooting bullet holes and nocking arrows before you leave.

Close second, Twin Ponds Sport Shop in Stanton....


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

*Drape's archery*

DRAPE'S ARCHERY in Wadsworth, New York. Chad Draper is the owner, and is as helpful and friendly as they come. Awesome bow tech/tuner and he can make some sweet strings and cables. I've been to just about every shop in the western NY area over the years, and had bows set up and worked on by a lot of guys...NOBODY can tune a bow like he does. He's not happy unless your happy and your bow is shooting/performing better than you ever thought possible. He also has the best prices around...you can shop around but you aren't going to find a better deal than at Drape's Archery.

New Breed, Bowtech/Diamond, Bear dealer.


----------



## bess227 (Apr 8, 2010)

Lyndon's Riverview Bait Shop in Taylorsville, NC. 

5 yrs ago I went in looking to get started, knowing nothing about the sport. Shannon encouraged me to try, sold me something I could afford at the time that would perform well enough to give me some success, and the rest is history. He and Randy and the guys have been great to answer questions, trade up, and help with the right equipment for my purposes. 

Great guys.....good shop.


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

Heights Archery! Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada!!!!!!


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

*My favorites*

I just went through 13 pages and can't believe no one has posted my 3 favs!:

Archery HQ, Chandler, AZ. Best Mathews dealer I have dealt with and I drove 3 hours to drop my bow off with them for upgrades. They were fast, reasonable, and super nice!

Black Velvet Archery, Sierra Vista, AZ. Great set of guys working down there!

Bull Basin Archery, Tucson, AZ. Brand new shop, really liked going in there the last couple of times I was in town, hope for great things.


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

Legends of Fall Outfitters in Tully,NY. Shout out to Jeff!!:thumbs_up


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Best shop i know of is prairie archery in parkers prairie, MN. Great bunch of guys with a lot of knowlegde and good stories...


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

H & H Archery in Bossier City, LA. Good Christian folks with great service and huge selection of bows and equipment. Indoor range, leagues, helps with Archery in the Schools Program. He lives archery! Got to shoot with Dan McCarthy there one night.


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Ultimate Archery in Ebro Florida. Owner Michael Marlow, is a true Pro and will not let you walk out the door unless your bow is right. Great Shop!


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Shop that rocks*

It's in my signature!

Xpert Archery in Farmington New Mexico. There's no better in the Four Corners area or in the state. Trust me!

r302:thumbs_up


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

If you are in the St. Louis, MO area then I would have to suggest Mike's Bait and Tackle, in St. Peters, MO.!
No, it isn't a huge shop. No, it does not have a twenty yard indoor range.
BUT! It has the best customer service that you can find!!!
Mike Roos is very knowledgeable and has been at this for a LONG time.
He knows how to set up and tune a bow, and will take the time to work with you to get things set up for YOU!


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

Autumn Sky Outfitters in Street, Md


----------



## venisonvillain (May 29, 2010)

*shops*

I'd like to give two shameless plugs.One for the state of N.C. and one for S.C.
My shop in N.C would be Barefoot Archery in Charlotte.The staff is top notch and Jesse the owner is a very knowledgeable guy when it comes to all things archery.
As far as S.C. theres a little shop in Rock Hill called Southern Draw and they too are great!IMO along with knowing anything youd need to know about archery they also have a 25 target 3-d course!I go to both at times and not once have I been let down.You couldn't go wrong with either of these places!!


----------



## CB160 (Jun 6, 2010)

gotta add my $.02
as a 'newbie', I can't say enough good things about
Archery Outpost in Los Alamitos,CA
Great people, nice shop, excellent 20 yrd indoor range and plenty of 'coaching assistance' from both the employees and the regulars ...
They've made my return to archery tons of fun so far...


----------



## ruttnutt (Feb 1, 2007)

*whitetail outpost*

My fav. is the whitetail outpost in newark,md on the eastern shore.. Craig hurt runs the place and is very personable and knows his chit... they have an indoor range and the dart system...fun for all!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bschneid025 (Jul 7, 2010)

I go to 3 different shops
1st- Dunns bought my hoyt turnohawk from them. excellent service, they also have a 25 yard indoor range
2nd- Mathis Off hwy m and 21 in Otto really great services like taking my archery equip there, they also have upstairs and downstairs range and a virtual archery system, great place and friendly peope.
3rd- Town Hall Archery great place friendly people, nice shooting range all around best looking pro shop i've ever seen.
All of these places are with in 40 miles of my house in Jeff Co. If you live down here you should def. check these places out


----------



## Kabby (Aug 18, 2010)

Got 2 that I go to alot. B B is my home shop.
1. B B Archery in Raytown, MO
2. Rogers Sporting Goods Liberty, MO


----------



## Q2XL Hunter (Jul 4, 2004)

Smokin Arrow Outfitters
Hamilton , Ohio

Ray owns the shop and is a great guy. He is always more than welcome to answer any questions and help out in any way he can.


----------



## DeepCDiver (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm a newbie to Archery and the best shop by far in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia is Wilcox Bait and Tackle on Jefferson Ave. in Newport News. Tom and his staff are top notch. Bought my son his first bow there and they went above and beyond to get it set up and teach him the correct way to use it.


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

Another vote for Double Lung Archery. The service was top notch.


----------



## Stickem' (Nov 10, 2006)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Two thumbs up for "The Archery Shop". 

Bud is "First Class" all the way!! 

2 locations:

328 Industrial Drive, Summerville, SC 29483

1161 Cainhoy Road, Wando, SC 29492


----------



## bowtodd (Jan 12, 2010)

barretts bowhunting in horseheads ny donnie is a great guy and a great tec


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Crazy Horse*

Crazy Horse Archery in Campbellsville, KY.

Been doing all of my archery shopping there for about 12 years. Shaun is great to work with and does a lot for the community and the kids in the area.


----------



## Jabooti (Jun 21, 2010)

KJ's Pro Archery in Carmichaels PA

Always been free to hook me up with hints and tips to improve my shooting.

And they are some of the best around when it comes to bow work.


----------



## zippyz7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Flying Arrow Sports in East Greenbush NY is a great shop.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Howells Gun & Archery Gray, Maine 
http://www.howellsgunandarchery.com/archery.htm* :thumbs_up


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Pacific Crest Archery in Salem, Oregon. Ray Wurdinger is the owner, and one great guy. He and his assistant Darwin always make you feel welcome and are as passionate about archery as anyone. You can also pickup a no knot D-loop which he makes there for 8-10 dollars. You don't have to melt any ends on it for it can't pull through. Weighs 4 grains. Once I started using them I've never looked back. Tele. # 503-585-4547.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

powderhorn guns and archery in Holland, MI. just opened up, but couldnt be happier. great place to go and just hang out and talk about hunting


----------



## clcollins (Jul 8, 2010)

B & B Archery in Manassas, VA. I went by there yesterday for the first time and they were great. I had to get a new peep sight, D loop, draw length shortened, and draw wieght lightened. They were awesome very helpful and their prices are great deffinently going back soon.


----------



## KyJarhead (Aug 25, 2007)

I've got two that I frequent here in South Central Ky. I'm a Bowtech guy and Sanders Archery in Bee Springs is the place to be. Hulen and Ronna Sanders are the very best. Forks of the River on the north side of Mammouth Cave Park is the only place for Mathews. Jim Wilkerson is as fine a person as you could ever know. If I ever do switch over it'll come from Jim! I pass three other shops up and drive 60m to get to these shops!


----------



## viking1958 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Great Shops*

In Albany, Georgia without a doubt it would be Robbie @ Solo Archery, and in Rochester, New York I would go to Phill @ Indian Mountain. Both of these shops and guys are first class, worth going out of the way for.


----------



## 3shot (Dec 24, 2008)

backwoods gets my vote!!! thanks guys!!!

honest, knowledgeable, friendly, solved problems some of the shops in our area had no idea how to. wasnt for you guys i wouldnt of been able to shoot the buck of my life.:darkbeer:


----------



## Buckdowner340 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hidden Valley Outdoors st. clairsville Ohio, The only place I buy my hunting stuff.


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

BaitnBows Archery in Thunder Bay Ont, Canada is a great place. Gary Hall goes above and beyond to see that all archers are set-up right. And takes time to educate people. You go in as a customer but you leave as a friend.

If your in the area check him out. Tell him Dan sent you.


----------



## blue25km (Feb 9, 2009)

sounds like the same shop i get my work done at!!!! 

x2


----------



## Orion1 (Jan 7, 2005)

In my opinion the best shop is 

All Seasons Sports
720 Hwy 12
Delano, MN 55328

Phone:
*(763) 972-3112 *

Shawn and all the staff make sure their customers are satisfied and their bows are ready to hunt.


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

I have got to put a plug in for Superior Archery in Billings, Montana.


----------



## jeffnvegas (Dec 3, 2006)

gotta second that! Hoss is first rate in my book and Desert Outdoor Sports is the reason i live archery! now if i could just get close enough to kill something!


----------



## archerX77 (Aug 20, 2010)

2 for me.

Alpine Archery in LaGrande, OR

& 

Spokane Valley Archery in Spokane, WA


----------



## camoman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Neshoba Archery*

Neshoba archery in Thumbling Shoals, AR is awesome great service they honer everything they work on they help you out the best they can and if they cant, well there really aint no cant 99.9% of the time the can they can tune just about any bow you bring in!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

BK111 Archery in Muskego WI, most intelligent bow wrench i have personally talked to and i have talked to many.


----------



## saz (Jan 20, 2010)

the archery shoppe in Albuquerque new mexico


----------



## Rwainwright (Feb 21, 2010)

Archery in the Wild
Longmont Colorado

Boyd Wild and his team are great. They have the right perspective on customer service and know their business when it comes to archery and archery equipment.:thumbs_up


----------



## deerslayer7302 (Feb 12, 2004)

Wolf Hollow Archery in Chillicothe, Illinois


----------



## bob limpert (Jan 13, 2004)

Reeves Sport Shop, Washington Pa.


----------



## bownutty (Feb 8, 2004)

Straight Line Archery in Ishpeming Michigan. Shelley and Randall are super people who know their stuff!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

bullseye sportshop
marshfield wi

awesome guys to deal with


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Good archery shop for me is Freedom archery in Duncansville, PA. Friendly environment and knowledgeable in the archery industry.


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

Schultz's sportsman's stop. Apollo, PA


----------



## quinnow1 (Nov 16, 2010)

I would also like to chime in and add to the other few that mentioned Stahorn Archery in Hilton, NY. Owned by Steve VanZile.
Bought my first PSE bow from him based entirely on his reputation in our area.
Nice website also at http://www.staghornarchery.com guess its still being built.


----------



## jeff at fs (Nov 16, 2010)

www.fsdiscountarchery.com


----------



## venisonvillain (May 29, 2010)

Barefoot archery here in Charlotte N.C. The owner Jesse is as knowledgable as they come about all things archery and without his easy payment plans I'd never been able to get the high end bows that ive wanted to get in the past.
So if your ever in Charlotte stop in and say hi!!


----------



## buckrunner34 (Oct 13, 2009)

Overdrawn Archery in Loyal, Wisconsin. Kevin is the owner and a great guy. He is great at tuning bows and telling storys. They have techno at 20 yards and a 3d range that you can shoot out to 60 yards. They also have a seperate 20 yard bunker for super running your bows. Kevin sells Bowtech, Diamond, and Strother. He has a great staff and one guy named Matt Frane that can do anything with your bow and make you a great shot. Check it out you won't be disspointed.


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

Allstar Archery in Lewisville Texas! See Dyron or Wayne, great people! Great shop!


----------



## eljugador (May 9, 2006)

stringnoise said:


> Broken Arrow Archery in Milwaukie, OR. Very knowledgable and great customer service. Spend alot of time there. And another one for the Bow Rack in Springfield, OR. 2 hour drive for me but well worth the drive.


I agree -- Broken Arrow is great.


----------



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

I will have to say *Hoot and Holler Archery* in Bossier City, La
They are really great people. Even took in a bunch of boy scouts and for a VERY minimal fee, taught them safety, basic archery, how to fletch and and build and arrow and let them shoot on the indoor 20 yard range..On the day the store is normally closed. Pretty much why I went there for my first bow.


----------



## wierdobow (Mar 13, 2009)

RCTiger29 said:


> JC Archery in Stockbridge
> 
> Jim Carpenter, Owner He will listen and do you right in all aspects. Give him a visit and you will have a friend in the business.



Jim is awesome, a real quality person who will take his time with you.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

our local shop doesn't rock...it just sunk...lousy management. too bad cause tech did pretty good work.


----------



## Ljmichael (Dec 3, 2010)

Buttermilk Outdoors in Burlington, NC


----------



## scottR (Jun 26, 2005)

http://www.groundblind.com skalak outdoors in slayton mn very knowledgeable and +A service.


----------



## d00ud00u (Mar 14, 2010)

Archeryholic in Castroville, TX. Alain does a reat job.


----------



## snoitcelfer (Dec 7, 2010)

saz said:


> the archery shoppe in Albuquerque new mexico


I agree completely! I went in thinking that they would be snooty and treat me less than stellar because I am a woman and a newb to archery at that, boy was I wrong. The guys there are knowledgable and incredibly helpful. I did not feel like they treated me any differently. As a female it can be very intimidating to go in to some pro shops and actually feel comfortable, not like the cute girl they can all make fun of, try to take advantage of [checkbook not my person ] or ignore completely. I felt comfortable to ask them any question and they let me shoot several bows as long as I needed until I felt comfortable in choosing the bow for me. While I had a good experience at the Sportsmans Warehouse in ABQ also, I will be making my future archery purchases at the Archery Shoppe.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

Bryan's Archery in Lewiston Idaho Put'em together like no other. (208) 746-7977 Give Bryan & Wendy a call or go visit them down in Lewiston Id you will be a customer for life.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:thumbs_upSaugeen Shafts in Peterborough, Ontario, Canada:thumbs_up


----------



## firemanjones (Jul 13, 2011)

There is a new Archery shop called Archery Academy in Newnan\Moreland Georgia. The guys name is Larry Chestnut. Hes the BEST around. He was recommended to me by a friend. I have a bow that 3 other shops had tried to fix. I drove all the way from Athens to see him. Larry knew exactly what was wrong with it and had it shooting great in a few minutes. He also has the largest selection of bows and accessories I have seen in a long time. He has a full service pro shop and I think he also gives lessons. Give him a call before you buy anything online, his prices are better and he doesnt mind shipping things to you. Call Larry at 678-283-7431


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

keb73 said:


> ...Shout out to my favorite shop Ultimate Archery in Ebro Florida....Mike"3rdplace"Marlow knows his stuff and doesn't mind sharing his knowledge to help you out....He is one of the most unselfish people I have ever met and that's no lie....Going to his shop is more like going to a friends house...Him and his family always makes you feel welcome...Here's to ya bro..:darkbeer:


Very True!


----------

